# List all of your character names! *read the instructions*



## Oryan77

People *love* to talk about their characters on message boards. So how about a chance to make the character famous? Or I should say, *just the name, race, & gender* famous?

I don't really like those name generators out there. It's also pretty hard to find lists of good quality names to use for different races. I haven't seen this done here before, so I thought it would be really useful for people.

So lets list every single character that you can remember that has appeared in a game you played or DMed. The names can come from PCs or NPCs...the more names the better!

Please follow these rules when making your list because I would like to make an excel file for these for everyone to use. Not following these rules will make my job harder   

*1.* List *only* the characters first & last name (no titles such as Lord, Captain, ect) followed by a comma. Then write the characters race followed by a comma, and then the characters gender. It should look like my list of names below. This is just a name list for racial types, so we don't need a history about his background or his profession   

*2.* The name should be somewhat original. So no Raistlin Majeres or even Bob Do'Urdens. 

*3.* The name should not be silly. So no Bud the Weisers or Larry Big Pants & his Gnome sidekick Floofy McSnapplebutt.

*4.* It would be best if they were fantasy sounding names. Billy Smith isn't very fantasy sounding. It's easy to find name lists for standard names, so we don't really need another. 

*5.* If any info is missing, such as race or gender, I will make something up when adding it to the list. If the race is an obscure race, I may categorize it as "other" instead. I may also not include the name if I don't think it fits with the list. 

*edit* I have created an Excel file with your character names in it. Read this post for more info & to DL the file:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/5095886-post143.html

So I'll start off...here's my list of names that I can think of right now:

Drog, Half-Giant, male
Giff, Half-Elf, male
Vanlandimir, Elf, male
Cyriss, Tielfing, male
Obexx, Fire Genasi, male
Ash, human, male
Uriah Hatchus, Human, male
Koritha the Blessed, Tiefling, female
Jackal, Human, male
Parisa Sylow, Half-Elf, female
Burm Delatone, Half-Orc, male
Eliaena Gregor, Half-Elf, female
Abraxus, Tiefling, male
Nabaelba, Gnome, male


----------



## Doug McCrae

Amaris, human, male
Jim Death, elf, male
Tara, human, female
Rhiana Czarovitch, human, female
Tallorin, human, male
Rebecca, human, female
Short Norman, hobbit, male
Jack of Geoff, human, male
Catgirl Airu, catperson, female
Bethis, medusa, female
Thomas the Stout(-Hearted), human, male
Yrsa Skáldádottir, human, female
Griselda, human, female
Galondien, elf, male
Gustav Baker, human, male
Bielo, dwarf, male
William the Destroyer, air elemental, no gender
Zarda Claddath, drider, female


----------



## krissbeth

I can't remember a few early ones... And there are a few Star Trek related ones that I won't list.

Raevnia Kell, half-elf, female
Verrsa Ryoo, human, female
Lena Kein, human, female
Kali Merritt Llyr, human (elf blooded), female
Maeve ó Faoláin, human, female & Aoife, collie, female (animal companion!  woo!)


----------



## sjmiller

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> People *love* to show off their characters on message boards. So how about a thread to show off *every* character? Or I should say, just the name, race, & gender?



Good lord, do you know how many characters I have had in the last 27 years?  Heck one night playing Traveller I distinctly remember playing 3 different characters as 2 of them are killed off.  I think I can remember a handful of them from a number of different genre.



Rantaur Fairchild: Male Half-Elf (1st ed AD&D Druid)
Stephen Miller aka Firehawk: Male Human (Villains & Vigilantes superhero)
Aerick of Sommerdale: Male Human (Basic D&D Cleric)
Captain Finnan Silverfoam: Male Elf (Basic D&D Elf)
Rodderic Montenegro: Male Human (Traveller Marine Mercenary)
Kupric the Red: Male Human (Basic D&D Magic-User)
Donovan MacFarlan: Male Human (GURPS Modern Horror Journalist)


----------



## Ovistavin

Ovistavin Urtyn, Human, male
Taladin, Elf, male
Javalador, Wemic, male
Faraldor, Elf, male
Raynor Korvath, Dwarf, male
Caeradwyn, Half-Elf, male
Kaigen, Hengeykai, male
Lorrim, Elf, male
Valens (Ferret) Underfoot, Halfling, male
Talas Windrider. Elf, male
Raec Silverelf, Elf-Silver Half Dragon, male
Tadrien, Half-Elf, male
Dalin, Dwarf, male
Quilvarin Foreststalker, Elf, male
Sandstorm, Half-Giant, male
Auron, Half-Elf, male


----------



## Erywin

Erywin Everwind, Elf, male
Thelas, Dragoran, male
Flavius Maturna Suburana, Human, male
Gance Frostwolf, Human, male
Ghue Ikky, Dwarf, male


----------



## kolikeos

Kolikoes Chikovsky, human, male
Osara Dom, human, male
Bennoza Minnic, human, male
Tinder Twaglek Chal, gnome, male
Sarah, human, female
Eshmish Doy, halfling, male
Apoca Nimgey, human, male


----------



## Thaumaturge

Here are a few:


Andel Jerirad, Human, Male, Cleric of St. Cuthbert
Lareth, Elf, Male, Wizard
Grim Greymantle, Human, Male, Archivist of Kelemvor
Rurdar Baldark, Dwarven, Male, Fighter
Pertinax Severus, Minotaur, Male, Fighter
Vimak, Goliath, Male, Barbarian
Gareth Chembryl, Human, Male, Duskblade

There have been many more, but those are the ones I remember off the top of my head.

Thaumaturge.


----------



## Mallus

D&D

Captain Plundarr (Plun Abin Corso) the Barbarian-Pirate, human, male
Dr. Gruenkrieger, half-orc, male
Alan Aaron Zohar, human, male
Grenache Shiraz, human, male
Rashid Shabazz, human, then half-genasi, male
Mallus Lovesworn, human, male


Dragonstar

Seraphim Glitch, elven, male
Chana Saag Krishna-Gandhi "Eastwood" West, human, male

M&M

Joseirus the Egyptian God of Mexican Wrestling, human, male


----------



## Oryan77

sjmiller said:
			
		

> Good lord, do you know how many characters I have had in the last 27 years?



Yeah, but it's guys like you that will help us out so much!   

Just list whatever you can remember. The more names we get the better references we'll have. Then idiot DMs like me won't have this happen anymore:

Player: Ok punk, what's your name?!?!
Me: Uh, my name is Pete.
Player: Huh? Pete the Assassin?

(No disrespect meant for guys named Pete. It's a manly name, and I'd be afraid if I was being robbed by a guy named Pete.   But it's not original for a fantasy world.)


----------



## Sound of Azure

Here's a few that I can remember. I'm fairly sure there are many that I can't...

*Sound of Azure,* Human male sword saint (psychic warrior/meditant)
*Zenith Winterdell,* halfling female fighter/scout/dervish
*Nadir Winterdell,* halfling male rogue/sorcerer/arcane trickster
*Quintessence of Ambrosia, the Kami of the Mountain. * Male Astral Deva.
*Flojian Tijalva y Mendoza, * Human male ranger/foe slayer (dragons)
*Sequoia Elmglade, * halfling female wizard (conjurer)
*Sir Jerome of the Easting Range,* human male paladin of Mayaheine
*Hrundir Stonecleave, * dwarf male stonetalker (bard/barbarian/dragon disciple (copper)/green star adept)

and my most recent PC (I haven't played him yet)
*Prince Hadim, scourge of the sandy seas,* human male monk/swashbuckler/samurai.


----------



## Jack of Shadows

Off the top of my head,

Garith "Nightshadow" Penumbra - Human Rogue/Assassin
Fhaustantilius Lothlorien (Fhaust for short) - Half Elf Bard
Brill Hellivaqua - Human Cleric of Wee Jas
Ghenin Ironbound - Dwarven Fighter
Vraile Vanithyr - Elf Shadowcaster
Sir Sevarian Ghant - Human Paladin of St. Cuthbert
Gavren Blackfeather - Human Druid
Ghoren of the Green - Half Ogre Ranger
Vetch Darkscale - Kobold Ninja


----------



## Ilium

Well, barring the fact that a lot of the names in my game are "normal" names, here are some non-normal ones:

Emen, human, female
Vasara, dwarf, male
Tannith, human, male
Cinnabar, human, male
Angrim, human, male
Avardis, aasimar, male
Melisant, human, female
Tappakauppias, dwarf, male
Caithrenn Slaine, elf, male


----------



## Edgewood

Well here goes nothing....

Garet Jax, Human Fighter
Krill Morteau, Elf Sorcerer
Prince Javarre, Human Aristocrat
Sergeant Beausejour, Human Fighter
Richard Pressman, Gangral Vampire Clan
Captain Mitch F. Callahagn, Captain of the USS Lexington
Eam, Human Sorcerer
Hiram AKA Goshevin, Half Elf Spellthief

There are a ton others that seem to escape me at the moment.


----------



## werk

Oh, too many, but here are some of my PCs I'v played:

Willam, human male cleric/rsop
Alec, elf male wizard
Tabor, elf male fighter/rogue
Arnaud, human male cleric/theurge - old
Tzuriel, drow male fighter
Nin, drow female cleric
Tobacco, human male ranger/fighter/monk
Cooper, human male fighter/archer
Ran, half elf male(?) fighter/wizard
Elayne, elf female wizard/planeshifter
Lorne, human male wizard
Hizzy, human male rogue/psion
Winkle, halfling bard
Skarn, dwarf samurai/fighter/ews
Granite, dwarf fighter/barbar
Talc, dwarf female cleric

Usually derivitive of real names or words, just first names here because last names are never used (or remembered) and are usually a mess anyway.


----------



## Atavar

Some of the names aren't too original, but....

Barnabas, Human, Male
Strider, Human, Male
Eldamar Anduin, Aasimar, Male
Atavar Coramoor, Human, Male
Beren Ritter, Half-elf, Male
Beren Amber, Half-elf, Male
Galen Stormberry, Halfling, Male
Larkan Blackmoon, Elf, Male
Davin Fellblade, Human, Male
Shaft, Warforged, Parts Unknown
Lucius, Human, Male
Kristof Sivlerhand, Aasimar, Male
Tika Maya, Tiefling, Female
Dekreon, Elf, Male
Mulagen, Dwarf, Male
Kaladar, Half-elf, Male
Samothiras, Spellscaled, Male
Stephan Xavier VonBrogenshtats, Human, Male
Tiglath, Elf, Female
Father Tome, Human, Male
Kaltis Goldhammer, Dwarf, Male
Celebare Shattenjager, Elf, Male
Fitz, Human, Male
Tonk, Half-orc, Male

I'll add more if I think of any more.

Later,

Atavar


----------



## Aexalon

*Æxalon*, _Copper Dragon_, M
*Aiaruen Ama'Nevae*, _Wild Elf druid_, F
*Ainináravanye Naurlosse*, _Ice Elf sorcerer_, F
*Coraanu Chasseur-de-l'Aube*, _Desert Elf scout_, M
*Daniel Atreus Kynes*, _Human ranger_, M
*Hiram Omanda*, _Human (Chandrila) scout_, M
*Kaena Nelnueve*, _Sun Elf ranger_, F
*Мир Разума (Whisper)*, _Catfolk rogue_, F
*Neviril*, _Elf scout|swordsage_, F
*Real/Ril*, _Tibbit beguiler_, F
*Shiraha Soifon*, _Human monk|swordsage_, F
*Tian'Mu Taranaigh (Tesla)*, _Air Mephling/Proxy wilder_, F
*Tremesa Erestir*, _Shade psychic warrior_, F
*Vilya Sunrider*, _Halfling ranger_, F
*Xune Sil'Anara*, _Drow wizard_, F
*Yatagarasu Shigunamu*, _Human akashic|mageblade_, F


----------



## Nifft

The few I recall off the top of my head:

*Glen Whistler* -- CG Halfling Rogue / Ranger
*Malcolm Stark* -- LG Human Telepath
*Pytor Volga* -- CG Human Cloistered Cleric of "The Lady" (She Who Must Be Obeyed, Statistically Speaking)

*Billy "Billibang" Bang-Bang* -- "Light Side" Xexto Scoundrel (SW d20)
*Rusty Sparks (aka Russel Sierpinski)* -- Verbena Mage (M:tA, old WoD)

(Head full of NPC names at the moment, since I mostly DM these days.)

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Oryan77

Nifft said:
			
		

> (Head full of NPC names at the moment, since I mostly DM these days.)



Yeah, list NPC names if you want. The name list isn't limited to only PC names


----------



## Darklone

Scarron, full name Escarion Latemrat, wildelf bbn/brd/rog jack of all trades and archer. Nowadays he might start as a savage druid/rog heading for Fochlucan lyrist.
Darius de Lorne, fighter/paladin. See nick. 
Cassidee Flanye, bard archer.
Lagdurio ti Dalonfer, swashbuckler.
Quin Jon Yu (just the nickname, his full name/title was half a page long), ex-aristocrat halfling wu-jen. I played this char after reading a funny book about a chinese bureaucrat living for some time here in Germany at the current times ... the book consists of his "letters" that he writes back to his buddy in ancient China by some magic trick. Most important thing: Chinese racism is funny to play. 
Blodderick "Cloak" Humperdinck Mack Basterbladd Vorrel Damlin Gemmelbims Nibblenock. Kobold Illusionist1/SorX... ex-gnome who got reincarnated and came back as kobold. Usually clad as a gnome with huge hat and gnomish robe, his signature cloak and gloves. 
Fnee Spree, human LN ftr/rog/bbn. Archer tracker with axe and buckler.

Some of them I played several times in different incarnations.


----------



## Pazu

I only have a few to offer, since I haven't had a chance to play nearly enough (and some of these are simply character concepts that haven't been played yet):

- Lily Bracken, female halfling sorcerer/rogue aiming for arcane trickster
- Alysse Azadi, female half-elf bard/druid/rogue aiming for Fochlucan lyrist
- Vash'da of the clan Zagara, male human barbarian archer
- Sarkos Arembake', male human sorcerer/fleshwarper
- Lachesis Gren, male human ranger
- Rhaen Aviros, female half-elf archivist aiming for loremaster


----------



## Jeysie

Well... I don't know about original names, per se, since I usually prefer "real" names to fantasy ones. But, here's my PC characters, all current, future, and past ideas...

* Ada Babbage, female, Estrosian (Space Quest thing...), engineer

* Loralove Janagu Holly Wandi Aliatra Shortcloak, female, Gnome, beguiler

* Jules Verity, male, Human, artificer

* Reginar Dunstonn, male, Dwarf, rogue

* Arcadia Baley, female, Human, artificer/cleric of Murlynd

* Runalka, female, Elven, cleric of Pelor
(roughly means "morning glory" in Elven, heh)

* Sophia Ayudant, female, Human, bardic sage

Peace & Luv, Liz


----------



## HuManBing

Thelendos, Human 1st ed. Monk

Galatea, Human 1st ed. Paladin

Cyaté, Human 2nd ed. Psionicist

Skraxit, Dakon (a very large burrowing rodent some 4x larger than an elephant) Tri-Stat dX (short for Palanth'Skraxitalan)

There was a spoof campaign I played in where my PCs were just called "Growth #1", "Growth #2", and "Growth #3" respectively. It was silly.

That's about it. Most of my time has been DMing, strangely, rather than PCing.


----------



## Snapdragyn

I tend ever so slightly toward odd pronunciations & spellings, so bear with me on the pronunciation notes; 'zh' is like the 'z' in 'azure' & 'sz' is a somewhat hard sound partway between 's' & 'z' (but not quite as hard as the 'ts' in 'tsar'), in the pronunciation notes vowels are long if doubled & short if single w/ the 'or' sound of 'or' represnted by 'oar' & the 'a' of 'are' by 'ah':

D&D

T'lar (tu-LAHR w/ the 1st syllable very short), human, male
Dranik (DRA-nik), human, male
Galorin (gu-LOAR-in) Shadewolf, human, male
Dravkolszar Luzhki (DRAHV-kool-szahr LUUZH-kee, roll the 'r' a bit) -- Draavi (DRAH-vee) for short, human in one incarnation & warforged in another, male
Szina Ixenmiirith'ak (SZEEN-u ix-EN-mee-eer-ith-AK), human, female
Flaira Flawsit, changeling, varied
Mrizhek (mri-ZHEK), human, male
Flajh Dregona (flas/zh dre-GON-u, the end of the first name somewhere between a 'sh' & a 'zh'), human, male
Ba'ndu (BAH-nduu -- the 'n' goes with the 'd' of the 2nd syllable), human, male
a couple of others I can't recall (& some of the ones listed are missing their last names)

EQ & EQ2

Snapdragyn Feybaerd (as if spelled snapdragon feybard), half-elf, male
Tr'lorn (tru'LOARN) Seawulf, human, male
Wydget, gnome, male
Daromir (DAHR-oo-meer, don't roll the 'r'), barbarian, male
Darvos (DAHR-voss, roll the 'r' a bit), arasai (evil fae race), male
Blackwulf, human, male
a host of less serious names


----------



## Stalker0

Tanus Sane, Oathsworn Human Male
Kyanus, Fighter/Psychic Warrior/Cleric Human Male
Aradin Halar, Knight Half-Elf Male
Sylvarius, Rogue/Fighter Elf Male
Sylvarius II, Enchanter Elf Male
Nadesciso, Bard Human Female
Biswack, Assasin Lizardman Male
Bumbleer, Fighter/Thief Half-Elf Male


----------



## wingsandsword

PCs I've played:
Eandra Moonsilver, Female Half-Elf Cleric
Veran Windsaber, Male Elf Cleric/Loremaster
Peritus Fiducia, Male Human Rogue/Wizard
Aziz Al-Muluki, Male Human Swashbuckler
Mira Silverheart, Female Aasimar Paladin
Jara Theran, Female Human Cleric/Loremaster
Dorn Sorl, Male Dwarf Fighter
Leninya Leafwalker, Female Elf Ranger
Lilania, Female Elf Druid
Devin, Male Half-Elf Bard
Galen MacDougal: Male Human Barbarian
Tonbo Insuri, Human Shugenja/Void Disciple

Some NPCs:
Alara Silverwind, Female Human Cleric
Kirasalin, Human (Vampire) Female Monk 
Lithawen Neamanil, Female Human Cleric


----------



## Presto2112

Characters I've played in my History

1E
Narmit Feldrin, Human, Male
Thyrax Pervale, Human. Male

2E
Laithian Shadowfire, Elf, Female
Rayven Kane, Human, Male
Malekith Avaril, Human, Male
Luurt, Firbolg, Male
Angus Duncan McHagus, Dwarf, Male
Uyiline Ranthal, Elf, Female

3E / 3.5E
Rinzari of the Moot, Gnome, Male
Elmuentheryn (Elm), Elf, Male
Jerrel, Whisper Gnome, Male
Durgo of Clan Hammerfist, Dwarf, Male


Characters I'm Currently DMing

Rulos Carranmore, Human, Male
Vin-Keth, Wild Elf, Male
Fin, Human, Male
Baradax, Tiefling, Male
Hiram, Half-elf, Male
Nerys Blackwood, Human (major devil bloodline), Female


----------



## Kurashu

werk said:
			
		

> Alec, elf male wizard




I'd be a human. But close.


Dmitri von Waterdeep, human male Hexblade
Doladin Moobs, dwarf male fighter/cleric (and played by my friend, his thunder twin Yurrin Moobs, male wizard/runesmith)
Whurten, dwarf male cleric/ironbound
Dregnor, halfing male rogue


----------



## Masquerade

_Some of my more memorable PCs:_
Daim Ephmer, human, male
Dawnrise Verasim, illumian, male
Evaelsaine Calahir, half-elf, male
Faren Mesmer, human, female
Phyreye, troll, male
Sigvald Grimkel, human, male
Twilight, elf, female
Vhalrone Layne Mirdesik, human, male

_Some prominent NPCs in the game I currently DM:_
Aegethir, human, female
Ctesiphon Isbanir, xeph, male
Demyr, maenad, male
Erys Verwest, azurin, male
Gaercytx, illumian, male
Kasli, illumian, male
Lokke Sefelt, mongrel, male
Lothias Kraine, human, male
Mantra, malken, male
Morrow Coridrane, almar, male
Natalia Arianix, malken, female
Niriel, elfblood, male
Oathe Caphis, maenad, male
Saering, skarn, male
Sebaste Echali, enkimer, female
Thestle Grayce, maenad, male
Tirrie Esahlne, skarn, female
Ulira, maenad, female
Valrianes Odan, human, male
Vanja, azurin, female
Veleu, shifter, male
Vyne Seligmar, human, female


----------



## The Green Adam

Ah names...

My D&D campaigns have very complicated naming conventions unique to each species and sub-race. This enables us to come up with cool names fairly quickly. See if you can figure them out. I'll do a few now...

High Elves

Jorin-Nol Stormtender, Male
Jira-Fee Rainwander, Female
Kerik-Dan Breezechaser, Male
Holvan-Tier Breezegriffon, Male
Mari-Lin Gailstrike, Female

Wood Elves

Erinnan Dawnbreak, Female
Sheralna Alwaystrue, Female
Kaylaire Everblade, Female
Shaunlad Eveningmoon, Male
Elyarn Dayright, Male

Half-Elves (Half-Elves are a species onto themselves in my worlds - centuries of Humans, Elves and Half-Elves mating)

Devin Dawntiderising, Male
Shira Fireflysmiles, Female
Uthro Warsongwinter, Male
Gela-Tie Farreachingwing, Female

Dwarves

Ironsoul Deepthought, Male
Homefire Hillkeeper, Female
Rockrun Underfall, Male
Quietthunder Brightstone, Female

Some Vulcans (I'm on a major Star Trek vibe of late)

T'Sera, Female
Sollock, Male
Sorvak, Unbetrothed Female
Severaak, Male

Andorians (Not based on the material produced for the Among the Clans, Andorian Sourcebook)

Sh'halath Thel, Male*
Thelteleth Shran, Male*
Phethlash Tash, Male*
Th'Shira Teith, Female*

*I sometimes use the four sexes concept. 

I think I'll make up some Star Wars names now (I'm having fun   )

Abi Doldanna, Female, Human Jedi
Dreego, Male , Rodian Smuggler
Fleeto Wuff, Male, Human/Mandalorian Bounty Hunter
Rawrawokki ('Roar roar'), Male, Wookie Engineer
Tanner Spanro, Male, Human Starpilot

I could do this all night...

AD


----------



## kenobi65

Some of the PCs I've played, over the past 25 years (at least, the ones I can remember off the top of my head).  Yes, some of them are stolen from various books.  Others are stolen from pro athletes' names.

Olivia n'ha Elena, human, female
Genevieve n'ha Olivia, human, female
Sherrel, human, male
Kerry Monaghan, half-elf, male
Donnell, human, male
Browork, dwarf, male
Alworth, human, male
Lydia Trelawny, halfling, female
Arcadia, human, female
Kitrick Jennings, human, male
Damelon, human, male
Brendan Thorogood, human, male
Slade, dwarf, male
Marino, human, male
Blize, human, female
Aragast, human, male
Annalia Nighthawk, elf, female
Zarek Thrace, elf, male
Fiona Lightman, half-elf, female
Arrias, human, male
Padraig Dunlaoghaire, human, male
Gil Haeron, human, male

And, a few SW characters:
Brandt Avicenne, human, male
Ril Stendan, human, male
Kalaarra, human, female


----------



## Drowbane

*too picky...*

70 deleted.


----------



## el-remmen

Names of all PCs from all Aquerra Campaigns

Names of Important NPCs from _Some_ Aquerra campaigns

Use and enjoy!


----------



## YourSwordIsMine

Sir Gaiden Evrend; male Human Knight (GURPS Fantasy)

Brohgen Darkhammer; male Dwarven Fighter (AD&D 1e, 2e and D&D 3.x)

Cameron D’Vaire; male Human Cleric/Radiant Servant of Pelor (D&D 3.x)

Eledore Vivahro; male Elf Cleric (D&D 3.x)

Eledahn Vivahro; male Elf Ranger (D&D 3.x)

Burtrem Longfellow, Hobbit Extraordinaire; male Halfling with severe arachnophobia and mildly neurotic about rings… Started selling “Stocks” and “Bonds” in the “Pig Belly Futures market” as a con in several towns. The idea came to him after a old con went bad in one town and had to spend the night in the stocks… thinking about his future… It was time for something new... (Rogue AD&D 2e, GURPS Fantasy)

Kehdran “Skinner” Dahll; male Human trapper/skinner (GURPS homebrew fantasy, D&D 3.x Fighter/Ranger)

Mattakar Brokentail; male Ratman Fighter (GURPS homebrew fantasy)

Akkar al’Zith; male Albino Snakeman (GURPS homebrew fantasy)

Seth Moran son of Del Moran, Student of Wizardry in Avangar; male Human wizard in training (GURPS homebrew fantasy)

And a very special place in my heart:

Trevor Williams, Starship Mechanic; male Human (GURPS Traveller)


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

I primarily use this list for choosing character names.  However, names I've used that I can remember off the top of my head:

Aste Thorovion, elf, male
Bannor "Face Dancer" Addidas, human, monk
Dycron, human, swashbuckler-fighter
Savayo, human, wizard
The Baron Fyzo Jet Danoran Treenofferbodiddity, a.k.a. "The Duck", halfling, rogue
Fey Belladonna, human, witch
Blackjack, human, rogue

Actually I think that's chronologically accurate.  Oh, there've been PLENTY of others, but I'd have to go dig through piles of old character sheets to even find 10% of them.  Many were quite short-lived, and for a long time character sheets in our campaigns got crumpled up and tossed into the trash in a sacrificial ritual when they died.  Who'd have thought I'd want them again 30 years on?


----------



## Gruns

*A short list...*

Kaydiem Emciem - Human Sorcer(Enchanter)
Kordt Koldbane - Dwarf Cleric
Cirolle the Sincere- Human Bard(maxxed Bluff)
Hargoth Alebane - Dwarf Fighter
Vargoth Alebane - Dwarf Barbarian
Keegoth the Locksmith - Dwarf Rogue
Trugoy the Dove - Elf Cleric
Hammersong - Dwarf Bard
Munge - Half-Orc Monk
Snurg - Gnome Wizard(Conjurer)
Cleese - Human Blackguard
"Rooster" Tosscobble - Halfling Ranger
Grunspreke - Elf Druid

Later!
Gruns


----------



## Lanefan

Active or could easily be active, in various games (information based on what other players currently know and may or may not have anything to do with the truth):   

Appppil Pagey (Part-Elf Illusionist) female
Bjarnni Sigurdsson (Human Ranger-Cleric) male
Gloramir Windhorn (Human Fighter with a splash of Wizard) male
Zarine (Human Necromancer) female
"princess" Jasmine (Part-Elf Thief-Druid) female

Awaiting re-entry once the game levels catch up:

Amelia Xana-Deianeira a.k.a. "X" (Human Wizard) female
Thorheim Stannison (PartElf Ranger) male
Lanefan Detustre (Human Fighter) male

And significant retired or dead blasts from the past:

Astacoe (Human Fighter) male
Prince Dumystor Danara (Human Ranger) male
Gutezapre Coriorx (Dwarf Cleric, to the God of Beer) male
Terriann Meyan ap Tasanta (Human Wizard) female
Fergus E. Mong (Gnome Illusionist) male
Skyboot Sharlineriel (Elf Illusionist) female
Khurin Jaggedblade (Dwarf Fighter) male
Que'flnrnl  (Elf Bard, name pronounced something like "Ka'fell") female
Aelyina Turyavie (Elf Wizard) female
Pippin Greenbuck (Hobbit Druid) male
Grashnalk a.k.a. BigPig (Part-Orc Fighter) male

There's a cast of dozens more, hundreds more if you want to count NPC's from games I've run; but the above list covers the major ones. 

Edit: in games I've been in there's been over 800 total characters, but many of the names are from other people and thus not mine to post here.

Lanefan


----------



## Aeric

Let's see....

Red Box D&D
Stall Lightfoot, elf
Charity, cleric

AD&D 1st edition
Vallendor Stallandria, high elf cavalier (1st-edition)

AD&D 2nd edition
Galen Brightblade, human paladin cavalier (not DL, despite the name)
Kai Ironwolf, human fighter/thief swashbuckler
Maeglin Brightblade, half-elf cleric
Veladorn Sabrin, kralv elf (homebrew equivalent to drow) fighter/mage/thief Siladril-daran (homemade kit, basically a ninja)
Aeric Bannier, human paladin (class customized using Skills and Powers)

D&D 3rd edition
Miriella Nightbreeze, half-elf cleric/champion of Paladine (homemade DL PrC)
Aydia Riever, elf wizard/war wizard (homemade PrC, not the core class)
Kiera of Heironeous, human fighter/cleric/pious templar
Brega Ironbeard, dwarf fighter
Bolt, warforged fighter/paladin
Sherrak Derahel, drow fighter/swashbuckler/scout

Other Games
Kalon Sekeen, human Rebel ace pilot (WEG's Star Wars)
Nogi Stagek, twi'lek Jedi guardian (d20 Star Wars) 
Rolf Anderson, mecha jock (Mekton II)
Varin Makesh, exo-armor pilot (Jovian Chronicles)
Elizabeth Sheridian, Rafastio revenant sorcerer (Vampire)
Heinrich von Stiger, Tremere (Vampire: the Dark Ages)

...and those are just the ones I can remember.


----------



## megamania

DARKSUN

1/2 Giants, male  Goro    Slam

Thri-kreen, "male"  Gak, Trekker

1/2 Elf, Female   Leeya, Despra

Mul, male   Dar


EBERRON
human, female  Betha, Jace
human, male    Bartan

warforged   Slam, Smash, Sir Late-a-Lot, I83BZ, RUMT, TANK

Shifter, male  Logan


----------



## Remathilis

Oh boy...

Remathilis Eveningwind Elf Male
Logan Silverwind Dwarf Male
Thomas Restenford Human Male
Xavier Pendragon Human Male
Maxim Silverhammer Dwarf Male
Ashinoto Tiefling Male
Alastar Aasimar Male
Morrock the One-Horned Minotaur Male
Tobanus Nightson Elf Male
Jerrin Vaal Human Male
Rieston Eveningwind Half-elf Male
Tamandanus Eveningwind Elf Male
Kuang Spirit Folk Male
Druisila Human Female

Those are just PCs. Too many to list NPCs...


----------



## Yttrai

I lurve these type threads.  Non-DMing newbies like me can participate 

Okay, in no particular order:

*Sikke Tenari*, human psion (Scarred Lands)
*Ysilme Telasse*, half-elf Druid (Plancescape)
*Satu Maal*, human sorceress (Freeport)
*Jaana Vasu*, human Cleric of Wee Jas (Shackled City)
*Sin'ya'Ven*, Twilek Zeison Sha (SW D20)
*Moto Kiyohiro*, human OA Fighter.  (OA)
*Sleek*, ferret hybrid Alchemist (Steampunk)


----------



## Rabelais

Kraelian Liadon Comte de Brise-Crete, with the Nom de Guerre of "Rabelais", Elf, NG, Bard 10/Duelist 10  In the best tradition of Zorro and Scaramouche.  I only wish Complete Scoundrel had been out when I played Rab.

Anixiel Iphegenis. Very Young Phrenic Shadow Dragon, Neutral (predator), Psion (kineticist)13/Battledancer 1.  He's not evil... He's a top-level predator.

Xianghotep Loxiao NG (mostly), Githzerai Fighter 6/Ninja 3/Cleric 1/Skull Clan Hunter 2, I'm learning to embrace my inner power gamer.  

Pritty Oliv Half-Orc, LG, Fighter 12.  Has a sheild that says I (heart) Pelor.  Pritty Oliv iz de hapee gurl dat maks bad peepul ded.  Imagine a 7 year old girl in the body of Shaquille O'Neal 

Suryanakhotep Sekwetemi, LG Cleric 5 of Osiris.  My character portrait was the Red Wizard of Thay... Somehow it said everything about the character that needed to be said... Lawful Good doesn't mean Lawful Nice.

Eldon Noseworthy Gnome Paladin of Gond 9
Galen Atlanta, Human Paladin of Athena 7
Qoracao Mazama, Half-Elven Monk 8
Oceasean, Human Wizard 9
Soren Argentus, Kobold Spellscale (Silver) Sorceror 13
Machediel Saladin, Half-Elven Ranger 12
Caethes, LG Astral Deva Cleric 13
Huu Quan Minh, Cleric 8/Fighter 6/Marshal 2  Gestalty goodness

I've been playing for 25 years, so I'm not going to be able to remember 'em all... but those are some of the one's I've been playing in the last couple of years.


----------



## exile

Ansley Greenshields- human scout
Mhairie Greenshields- human fighter


----------



## robberbaron

Let's see, the 'good' ones I can remember...

Rick "Danger" Mann, Gangrel
Akai Moya (Red Mist) aka. Moya-no-Nikku (Mist of Meat), human, male (Bushi - Bushido)
Tsukai-tsukusu Samazama (Exhaust Manifold - very loose translation), human, male (Gakusho - Bushido)
Araldite son of Armalite, Human, male (Ranger - 2e)
Genevieve "Poison" d'Arreau, human, female (Cyberspace)
Dirk Smoulder, Human, male (Fading Suns)
Gribbli Gribblisson, Dwarf, male (Fighter - 2e)

[Edited to fit the rules, more or less]


----------



## isoChron

In Order of Appearance:
Galais Deerheart - Half-elf Ranger
Jarnauga - Cleric
Mandorallen von Falkengrund - Half-elf Fighter/Paladin/Ranger
Belarion Ulartson - Human Barbarian/Fighter/Templar
Nomirilon nér Seritani - Sunelf Wizard
Albiron Dethir - Bard/Cleric/Harper Priest
Athos-Rê - Human Cleric
Sael - Human Monk


----------



## Gwaihir

Only the original ones, In no particular order and that I can remember.

Baston Balmoral, Human MU
Seraphelion Sedgemarra, Human Bard
Paragon, Human Ranger
William Safyre, Human Paladin (does this count as original?)
Anselm, Human Paladin
Chiltonath, Human Cleric
Trincommalee, Gnome Wizard (does this count as original?)


And about three dozen named after or close to Tolkien sounding names.
In my first group, when I actually got to play regularly, We all used either Tolkien sounding names or those lifted directly from him, i.e. Gwaihir.

My second group, for which I have DMed nearly exclusively for the last 5 years and split duties for the 3 years before that, cured me of that rapidly by treating the Tolkien named characters as if they just stepped off the pages.

"So your Isildur?, Ooh bad break with that ring slipping away and all.."


----------



## SteelDraco

Huh, let's see how many characters I can remember.

Michael Bertoulli, demonslayer for the Hidden Order of St Gregory
Tomas Dominguez, Gypsy hexblade
Gregor Ivanov, mad scientist
Gene Edwards, human Rogue/Ranger/Ixiptla/Jaguar Cultist of Tezcatlipoca
Gabriel of Brione, human cleric (used the same name for a similar Fading Suns character, as well)
Cedric Lyonson, human paladin/rogue/shadowed avenger
Berrik Mountainheart, dwarf druid/nature's warrior
Barnabas Toomes, gnome gnecromancer
En'kun, githzerai monk/psychic warrior
D'kel, githzerai ranger/psychic warrior/sanctified mind
Balin Ironreaver, dwarf tinkerer in Warcraft (he had a tank!)
Aldain Truesteel, human Knight of Solamania
Zz'gresh, lokax bounty hunter (lokax were a thri-kreen like race in a sci-fi game)
Rashid Imad Al-Nasir, human arcanist in an Iron Heroes game
Anton Stands-Against-The-Storm, Homid Silver Fang Ahroun, follower of Pegasus
Dmitri Raven's-Eye, Lupus Shadow Lord Theurge
Jerry O'Rourke, human journalist turned werejaguar
Pal'thas, Delvian Commando/Priest in a Farscape game
Valkresh, Tavlek Commando/Warrior
Kurn, Dragonlance Minotaur Barbarian/Scout
Alloren of House Tinuviel, Elf Smart/Fast/Mage
Elias, human cleric/rogue/shadowheart stalker
Khalil, human experimental cyborg in a Deadlands/Firefly game
Shosuro Tenke, human Scorpion clan monk/rogue
Mahzhen, tauren shaman
William Fischer, human Watcher in a Buffy game, former eco-terrorist
K'Morg, the Predator race from SLA
Kaloran Far-Wanderer, elf cleric/ranger
Silas Montgomery, Confederate mad scientist
Makoto, combat bioroid assassin in a GURPS Biotech game
... hm. Can't remember the name of the hironem priest I played in a short-lived Fading Suns game.

That's a fairly exhaustive list, though. Some names have been repeated several times for different characters (Alloren, Berrik, and Gabriel).


----------



## Oryan77

You guys are killing me   

I think maybe 3 or 4 people followed the instructions. So I edited my first post in hopes people will actually read it if they want to list their characters names.   

I'm adding these to a spreadsheet and it took me a few hours just to get everyones names formated on the spreadsheet correctly. I should have made the formatting request more clear when I first posted this thread


----------



## gm4hire

Man, one of our games NPC lists would take hours to do. We keep a cheat sheet usually. 

Anyway, euro fantasy PCs only.

Elswyth Abbindon, human, female
Ariadatha Dahast, elf, female
Eriathwen, elf, female
Gallia Tusca, human, female
Stellara, 1/2elf, female
Alexandra Ravell, human, female
Sasha Zatar'Rissel, elf, female
Aramenthia Diathon, elf, female
Tiberia Cestia, human, female
Naerwen, elf, female


Gareth Duloc, human, male
Fortunatos Valgus, human, male
Dorius Patronis, human, male
Roscoe Lamprecht, human, male
Sebastian DeVigny, human, male


----------



## Wik

What springs to mind right now,

Brelach, Human Male
Khoros, Shifter Male
Galwynn, Human Male
Arion/Erion, Half-Elven Male
Faedric Tanner, Human Male
Sylan/Sillian/Silan Jade, Human Male
Kirhan Jade, Human Male
Sarra Jade, Human Female
Griffin Wondersprig, Halfling Male
Squirrel, Halfling Male
Spider, Halfling Male
"Nameless", Tiefling Male (he had a name, but he hated using it!)
Dirk Dagger!, Human Space Explorer to the Extreme!
Kellir of Mai, Human Male


----------



## Grunk

*Characters I've Played*

Grunk, Male 1/2 Orc, Monk
Kofiko, Male Human, Monk
Mordan Stoneshield, Male Dwarf, Fighter
Torga Stonefist, Female Dwarf, Barbarian
Kyn Fastfoot, Male Halfling, Cleric
Zetsk Nartun, Male Dwarf, Archivist
Glanogret "Scribble" Calladaskor, Female Dwarf, Wizard
Plunk Noisy, Male Kenku, Bard
Momar Raclau, Male 1/2 Elf, Bard


----------



## Thurbane

*Off the top of my head...*

Thurbane, human male
Torin, human male
Rigen, female elf
Thestu, human male
Horvath, human male
Osobei, goblin male
Connor, human male
Udik, human male
Tulsa, human male
Ganzid, human male
Loman, human male
Merto "the Magnificent", human male
Avarchil, human male
Bindibadger, half-elf male
Tarkaduul - human male


----------



## Mycanid

Yeesh ... the names are legion.

I'll only give you some of the ones I remember best at the present from the various DnD incarnations:

Crow Pathfinder, wood elf, Fighter/Magic User
Shagratym, half-orc, Fighter/Thief
Wobble the Wondrous of Waterdeep, gnome, Wizard/Bard/Ranger
Jaleel al-Qizhalem, half-(desert)elf, Soulknife/Ranger/Psion (Nomad)
Aaron Goldenrod, half-elf, Cleric/Magic-user


----------



## Heckler

Here's my list from third edition.  Anything earlier I can't remember or would be silly.

Rinya Starflower, Half-Wild Elf, Female
Babette Delacroix, Human, Female
Octavio Amontillado, Human, Male
Dworkin, Dwarf, Male
Francis "Twitchy" McGillicuddy, Halfing, Male
Dario Fo, Human, Male
Rach Darastrixethe, Kobold, Male
Pozzo Servizzo, Human, Male


----------



## robberbaron

Ok, ok. I've edited my earlier post to conform to the rules (first time for everything).

Some more:

Leroy Matsushita, human, male (Cyberspace)
Vulcanas de Cannith, human, male (Eberron)
Charity Robespierre, human, female (Traveller 2300)
Tiffany Chamberlain, human, female (D20 Modern)
Lucrezia Ferrari, human, female (Dragon Disciple - 3.5)
Rafiq ibn Jafar, human, male (Wizard - 3.5 Al Qadim)
Nikka Oontai, Duros, female (Star Wars D20)
Vladimir Bugarov Tostov, human, male (Flashing Blades)
Stryker Plate, human, male (Traveller 2300)

I think all the other few hundred characters I've had were either unmemorable or unoriginal.


----------



## robberbaron

Ooh, ohh, just remembered.

Thruda, human, female (Barbarian - Runequest) - rode a bison called Foxbat 'cos it was big and fast but wouldn't turn (MiG 25).
Grinda, human, female (Barbarian - Runequest)
Plays Well With Others, Dragonewt, none yet (Runequest)
Flechette, Elf, male (Runequest)
Tut Rameses Amon, Half-Orc, male (1e - Cleric of Set/Assassin)
Jakkamal, human, male (StarQuest - Plane Sailing's homebrew d100 Sci-Fi. Fab, just fab)
Dorian, human, male (1e Bard)
Humphrey, human, male (1e Wizard)
Bundleby, gnome, male (1e Illusionist)
Gilderan, elf, male (1e Fighter/MU/Thief)


Not one of mine but I was in the game:
Tabi Tabi Rambo (Frequent Violence), human, female (Bushido)


----------



## Perun

Here are some of my characters' names:

 *Atreios Helioforos*, human, cleric, male
 *Umbero Marivaldi of House Mhuum*, elan, psion (telepath), male
 *Maranzel*, human, druid, male
 *Rupert Ravensbeard*, human, paladin, male
 *Drabwadnis Swiftwhoops*, gnome, illusionist, male
 *Hugnar*, dwarf, cleric, male
 *Cadfael Vanimo of House Finlass*, elf, wizard, male (named, obviously, after brother Cadfael, Derek Jacobi's character in the series of the same name)
 *Even*, human, cleric, male
 *Amlwch*, dwarf, cleric, male
 *Ulf Olafjotunsson*, human, cleric, male
 *Shadzeir*, tiefling, wizard, male
 *Ismael*, tiefling, wizard, male
 *Thegrim Strongbeard*, dwarf, sorcerer, male

Some character names from guys (and a few girls) I play (or played) with:

 *Waikainen*, human, psychic warrior, male
 *Talaver Velveron*, human, rogue/diviner, male
 *Althalus*, elf, wizard, male
 *Lucita*, human, wizard, female
 *Danaya*, elf, ranger, female
 *Tilli*, dwarf, fighter, female
 *Sylthanus*, human, wizard, male
 *Talin*, human, cleric, male
 *Maristin*, human, rogue, male
 *Tegyrius (Sha'hiri)*, changeling, wizard, female

NPCs from our DMs various campaigns (most are from a recent druid/cleric-centered campaign set in the High Forest in FR):

 *Sinver*, human, barbarian, male
 *Enier*, human, barbarian (?), male
 *Gilrog*, half-giant, ?, male
 *Danrak*, human, druid, male
 *Berlog*, werewolf, ?, male
 *Fer*, elf, ranger (?), male
 *Ilgen*, human, druid, male (twin brother of Ingil)
 *Ingil*, human, druid, male (twin brother of Ilgen)
 *Valia*, human, cleric, female
 *Merek*, human, cleric, male
 *Berlein*, human, cleric, female
 *Isib*, human, necromancer, male
 *Davon*, human, ?, male
 *Ken Tirst*, halfling, rogue (?), male
 *Rufnir Delgamer Verhin*, human, druid, male
 *Anafil*, elf, druid, male
 *Leet*, human, druid, male
 *Ilana Jade*, human, expert (?), female
 *Dovzh*, tiefling, wizard (?), female
 *Anailin*, human, cleric, female
 *Norlek*, human, cleric, male
 *Hestor*, human, cleric, male
 *Helgor*, human, druid, male
 *Vilshana*, human, druid, female
 *Wolfdred*, werewolf (?), druid, male
 *Silnaron*, elf, druid, male
 *Inork*, human, druid, male
 *Druk*, human, cleric, male
 *Anarkin*, human, druid, male
 *Vriesna*, human, cleric, female
 *Kilvoren*, human, druid, male
 *Svirnif*, human, druid, male
 *Sakil-el-Sahnar*, human, druid, male
 *Talaumir*, human, paladin, male
 *Lurek*, human, cleric, male
 *Dangar*, human, cleric/paladin, male
 *Hukil*, human, cleric, male
 *Ninnglap*, dragon (emerald), ?, male
 *Darashem*, human, cleric, male
 *Gluber*, gnoll, ranger, male
 *Rolock*, human (?), necromancer, male
 *Javora*, human, rogue (?), female
 *Emir*, human, rogue (?), male
 *Jani*, human, ? (commoner?, expert?), male
 *Inisi*, human, ? (expert?), male

There were others, both PCs and NPCs, but either had unoriginal names (Shade, Padraic), or I simply forgot their names.


----------



## AddizAbeba

Meri Butterskirt, halfling, female, (3.5e Clr4/Rog1)
Addiz Abeba, high-elf, male, (2e thief16)
Addiz Abeba, elf, female, (3.5e rog5/div1)
Gaheris, human, male, (3e Pal6)
Blyvan m'Bowm, half-elf, male, (2e Rng/Drd 9/8)
Ghordain, dwarf, male, (2e fig 9)
Harry Crombe, human, male, (3.5e Sor6 NPC)
Kenny 'Rosie' Rosenburg, human, male, (3.5e Clr2 NPC)
Alietros Goodman, human, female, (3.5e Wiz5/ElS1)
Magcha, half-orc, male, (3.5e Brb4/Fig2)

Sorry for adding the classes/levels, couldn't resist, but I put a comma in front so your spreadsheet will load easier.


----------



## Seule

Mardal Al'Assam, human, male
Helt Ironfist, dwarf, male
Plandybast Widebottom, halfling, male
Skizzix, centaur, male
Vrasti Al'Istus, human, male
Melvin Limner, human, male
Dorn Ironfist, dwarf, male
Gelthabulon Featherfellow, elf, male
Ostrik, human, male
Xanthagon, centaur, male
Bn'thar, orc, male
Krond Hammerstrike, dwarf, male

There's more I know, but I can't bring more names to mind right now.

  --Seule


----------



## Prince of Happiness

Nim Neldor (White Beech), Elven male - Fighter/Wizard

Rollo Rumblebelly, Halfling male/hobbit - Fighter/Rogue

Locke the Fox, Human male - Rogue/Swashbuckler

Valis, Human female - Rogue

Rutterkin Clives - Human male, Assassin

Pendley and Snodgrass (Mr. Clives' associates) - Human males, Fighter

Aravan - Human male, Paladin

From a friend of mine:

Gronn from the Village in the North - human male, Barbarian


----------



## Halivar

*Elithir*, male elven bladesinger
*Ignacio de Martinez*, male human paladin
*Donovan Van Draco*, male human planar champion
*Robert Tremont*, male human paladin
*Halivar*, male human diviner
*Elithir*, male elven enchanter (yeah, I reuse cool names)
*Deoza*, male were-bear barbarian
*Richard Davenport*, male human "strong" hero
*Black Slade*, male human rogue/dervish
*Jankhapesk*, male gold dragon (using the Dragon mag racial progression)
*Sigurd Esbjörn*, male human mech-pilot
*Diamond Jack*, male human mech-pilot
*Rather Dashing*, male human huckster
*Ulysses S. Beauregard*, male human firefly captain

I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting...


----------



## Mallus

All? NPC's? Really? I keep a big list... OK, here goes...

The Tenor, hill giant, male
Riktiktavi aka "Little Buddy", Hannu, male

Delphine Laxshmi St. Sous, human, female
Joachim Driftwood, human, male
Pavur-Pierre Arjuna St. Sous, human, male

Lt. Captain Savur Philippe, human, male
Lt. Lucky, human, male

King Daikon, human, male
Mop Mop Bow, human, male
Wok-Top, human, male

Jacque the Knive, Esq, human, male
Short Paul, Esq, human, male
Mark un Mark, Esq, human, male
Boneaparte Esq, Ruhk-Kaza, male

Sanjuro "Saville" Roeh, human, male
Watchful Ox, Rukh-Kaza, male

Han Oi Xian, human, male
Cloud Ghost, hobgoblin, male
Broken Chain, human, male
Aribella Sans Merci, human, female

Blub-blub, Kuo-toa, male
Blib-blub, Kuo-toa, male

Nadir Akmad-Medhi, Shirac, male
Dr. Mephisophocles, human, male

Margeaux Devareaux, human, female
Sandrine, human, female
Zeus, human, male
Freeman, human, male

Master Yu, human, male
The Yu-Tang Clan, human, male

Sul Sark, Ruhk-Kaza, male
Kadijah Thoris of the Helios Flower Clan, Shirac, female
The Honorable Barret Selmay, human, male
Gendarme Roi, human, male

Ghost-Talking Ping Ming, human, male
Big Boss Ping Singh, human, male
Fire-Drumming Ping Ling, human, female

"Midnight" Blue, human, female
Fleur de Mais, human, male

Prof. Gaspard Obeserai Illigitimo, human, male

Donatello Pazzi de Gallina aka  the "Right Reverend Don Magic Wand", human, male
Mercutio Pazzi aka "The Magnificent Mercutio", human, male

Erebus, Celestial, male
Mallus Lovesworn, human, male

Jaton Spar aka "L..L Salty Jay", human, male
Manuel Spar, human, male
Cassius Spar, human, male
Sahib Spar, human, male
Shalom Spar, human, male
Antonin Spar, human, male
Grebagh Spar, human, male
Tullamore Spar, human, male

Raul Varice, human, male
Nui Ulgar, human, male

Captain Eduard Revi, human, male
Lt. Masala Tangier, human, male

Mother Superior Tawny Portal
Sister Inferior Eva Loginus

Commander Bellesoir, human, male
Otto Krovus Ratzinger aka The Rat-Blaster, human, male
Prizemaster Patel, human, male

Jackson Emmanuel "Jack" Fancy, Esq, human, male
The Queen Bitch, were-dog, male
Sajit Au Pair, human, male
Ugoth Srava Pralatong, caveman, male

Elspeth Chana-Rama Sutra, aka Elspeth Hellion
Shat Erb Kezlo,aka "Shade", human, male
Calliope, human, female
Harmony, human, female

Archbishop Bartolemieu Bodhi, human, male
Sebastien Babulaba aka The Bad Bishop, human, male
Effame Gauche aka "The Bad Hunger", dead Elder God, genderless

Salomalle, succubus, female
Malgrazia, succubus, female
The Bella Dominatrix, succubus, female

Loosh, human, male
Lucre, human, male
Lili, human, female
Sebastien, human, male
Drang, Garahjah, male

The Bottleman aka Param Paracelsius, human, male 
The Doorman aka Dominin Nelvaris, human, male
The Selfish Man aka Onan Testeros, human, male
The Drowned Man aka Captain Noemi St. Sihk Du Mer, human, female
The Well-Respected Man -real name unrevealed, human, male

The Lady Eve, human?, female

Roderique Wrothchilde, human, male
Ragwan Bloody Pike, human, male

Mere-Pierre Menboob, human, male
Belmondo Graff, human, male

Dalenda Wrothchilde, human, female

Vargo Sejenus, human, male
Horzel Factotum, human, male
Croval Resartus, human, male

Daryush of Miir, Shirac, male
Hafez of the Slight Knife, Shirac, male

The Board of Adepts at the Miir Valley School, Shirac, male

Captain Arramis Ben Donovan, human, male
Gilda San Gallina, human, female
Guiseppe the Gondolier, human, male
Leaf-on-Water, animated object, female
Lt. Garble, human, male
Lt. Flinch, human, male

The Size-Malleable Self-Winding Gryphon Prototype Alpha aka "Phillip", construct, genderless

Shalazar, human, female

Ali, human, male

Roland Alu, human, male
Sharlemange Alu, human, male
Iban Norous, human, male
Veda Pramalang-Delon, human, female
Pierre Lo Hopso, human, male
Shamshir St. Sous, human, male

Brock Vond, Ruhk-Kaza, male

Mordecai, human, male
Ritter, human, male
Glum, human, male
The Spider Scout Prototype, construct, genderless
Lt. Jean Rama-Renoir, human, male

The Dean of the Profanities, human, male
The Dean of Darkness aka Absolom Gottirdamerung Gelt, human, male
The Dean of Indwelling, human, male
Krytemnestries, human, male

Captain Giacomo Son Pali, human, male

Captain Gull, human, male
The Songbird, human, male
The Wrong Bird, human, male
Moppet, human, male

The Killer of Men, human, male

Brak-son Moloch, Ruhk-Kaza, male
Clement Greensward, human, male

Mr. Rumtugger, human, male
Mr. Trips, Ruhk-Kaza, male
Mr. Warlock, Shirac, male
Mr. Paws. Hannu, male

Hida Dol Sat Pho Lo Omakase aka 'Shogun of the Movable Wall', human, male
Go the Ronin aka Yu Bool Go Ki, human, male

Haroun Lion-Knife, Shirac, male

Um Tlalaco, human, male
"Kippers", Ruhk-Kaza, male
The Tuxedo-Mask Shaman, human, male
Solon of Miir, Shirac, male
Madrigal, human, male
Ignatzius Zakath, human, male

Kahaio the Librarian, human, male
Chain, Khyton, male
Dragonslayer, sand giant, male
Reverend Bemajin Brulee, human, male

Arabia Wainwright aka Erubaia, human?, female
Hannek, human, male
Marzel Joost, human, male
St. Sabado Gorge, human, male


----------



## Henry

Henry the Lesser, Human Male
Baxian Jelrael, Human Male
Nils Stavanger, Human Male
Skye Meadowleaf, Halfling Female
Strahl Starkstrohm, Human Male
Brandon Barlnen, Gnome Male
Pelisarus Fordstream, Kender Female
Konrad Crackaxe, Dwarf Male ("Konrad the Crazy")
Filirw ("fil-ir-way") Cormobel, Halfling Male
Gilmat Belhold, Human Male
Jaerl Starmantle, Elf Male

wow... I've played a lot of human males.


----------



## mcrow

Here are a few of the more recent ones:

Fillip Crenz, Human Male
Ebo Barak, Dwarf Male
Darro Caelroarer, Halfling Male
Blim Turren, Gnome Male

that's it for my Fantasy names, been playing a lot of Sci-Fi lately.


----------



## Tauric

Ablemar, human, male
Jyseria, human, female
Tellorin, half-elf, male
Toren, human, male
Daemir, elf, male
Skimbleshanks Glimdom Raltepenish, gnome, male (I kid you not, this was his name)
Narvarsling, elf, male
Feyline, elf, female
Chance, human, male
Tellenvir, half-elf, male
Palben, human, male
Sirdara, human, female
Tsellus, human, male
Nim, dwarf, male
Gunnolf, dwarf, male
Aston Barthony, halfling, male
Toemor, half-orc, male


----------



## WayneLigon

Keshten, Changeling Cleric
Lordin, Human Fighter
Luzluz, Goblin Thief
Lan, Human Assassin
Thorn Ironbrow, dwarf barbarian
Rowan, Dryad ranger


----------



## Elf Witch

Ariana Amastacia, female, elf
Lauciana Amastacia. female. elf
Tiathiel, female, elf
Thorinacal, male, elf
Kyree, female, half-elf
Thallassa, female,half-elf
Alphin,male, half-elf
Ailen, female. human
Morganna, female, human
Elm, male, half-elf
Varna, female , half-elf
Brigid,female, human
Dagorin, male, half-elf
Griltar, male, dwarf
Nasson, male, human
Denton, male, human
Morrigan , female, human
Da'kon, male , human
J'herrold, male , dwarf
Lucian, male, halfling
Archimedes, male , elf
Dan'teele, male, human
Grom ,male, half-orc
Tanzir, male , human
Feloneus, male, human  
Mikay'la, female, human
Tyran, male, human
Marigold, female, halfling
Azoi, male, human
Lucius, male, human
Ja'resh, male, human
Kia, female, human
Helena, female, human
Inala, female, human
Bolan. male. human


----------



## Enoch

Man I can remember a lot of my characters, but not their names.  

Wax, fey, female
Gremin, human, male
Salvage, trellian, male
Joseph Brier, human, male
Isaac Richards, human, male
Ginorm, gnome, male
Icarus, human, male
Valentine, human, male
Duncan, fey-man, male
Alana, human, female
Cynthia Sakura, human, female
Laertes, human, male

There's more, but I can't remember them.  I also GM more than I play.

-Joshua


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Baeril Nebehed Callad Segerf Wanderwild Underhill, gnome, male

(Sorry, first and last names don't really work as a concept for a gnome.)


----------



## meomwt

Rosana Alberto de Juliana Urbino, human, female, swashbuckler
Aylmer Filkins, human, male, bard
Xan Yae, elf, male, monk
Prester John, human, male, cleric


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Great idea Oryan.  Consider many names in this thread yoinked!    

Olaf the Stout


----------



## roguerouge

Johnny Urg, Orc (original) or hill giant-sized gnome (current reincarnation), male
Trinity, Drow, male
John Amon, Human, male


----------



## Schmoe

Dravos Ourimay, human, male
Gnash Fangelorn, gnome, male
Orson Barrelchest, 1/2 orc, male
Threem Barrelchest, 1/2 orc, male
Lurg Mondos, 1/2 orc, male
Sirelanon, 1/2 elf, male
Gwenaeli, 1/2 elf, female
Loranthir, elf, male
Grevin Blackthorne, human, male
Hardin Lucas, human, male
Naivoryn, erinyes, female

Wow, so many characters over the years, but I can only remember a handful.  I guess this explains why I can't remember an NPC name to save my life.


----------



## Garnfellow

Wow, most of these were played for one-shots.

Anurin, human, male
Garnfellow, human, male
Rolthir Yarl, human, male
Hecatesseus, human, male
Jubal iJembe, human, male
Toran of the Red God of Storm, human, male
Alchebath, swordwraith, male
Tom Hop o' my Thumb, halfling, male
Spindleshanks, human, male
Nodkin, gnome, male

A few more I have long since forgotten.


----------



## Alisair Longreach

Raimon Lockpicker, Kender male
Alisair Longreach, Elf male
Charic, Dwarf male
Ainez, Elf male
Movak, Dwarf male
Niall Lightfoot, Half-Elf male
Gordon Lightfoot, Half-Elf male
Aaron, Elf male
Hawk, Huan male
Kronos, Human male
Kahlezir, Human male
Krihba, Human female
Shiny, Warforged male
Cuthbert, Human male
Jin, Changeling female
Chrysar, Half-Elf male
Vincent, Elf male
Zhankarziz, Human male


----------



## Driddle

Driddle  
Lingus the Cunning  
Eric Noah  
Buga--  

_((scrolls back to read instructions))_ 

Oh. Nevermind.


----------



## DragonLancer

Jaya, Female, Human.
Gallic o'Riordan, Male, Half-Elf.
Atmos, Male, Human/Half-Dragon.
Jallista Willows, Female, Human.
Garric, Male, Human.
T'Lak, Male, Thri-Kreen.
Urkhan, Male, Aasimar.
Maximillion Callidus, Male, Human.
Maxwell Underhill, Male, Halfling.
Samsara Mallensis, Female, Half-Elf.
Sonar Swiftwing, Male, Aasimar.
Gregor, Male, Human.
Tarrick Moonchin, Male, Kender.
Willow Topknot, Male, Kender.
Cinnamon, Female, Human/Half-Dragon.
Agamemnon, Male, Human.
Richard Fitzwilliam, Male, Human.


----------



## RFisher

The one's that come to mind include...

Ulfric, human, male
Ogborn, human, male
Solwain, human, male
Redgar, human, male
Malirath, elf, male
Tobinias Greenthorn, halfling, male
Thorgorod, dwarf, male
Gnigel, gnome, male
Rayne, human, female


----------



## dpmcalister

Just the fantasy ones:

Narak Nurtha, dwarf, male
Lothar Silvanestri, drow, male
Dale Rumblebelly, halfling, male
Wulfgar Tannerson, human, male
Savanak, human, male
'Kali' Kalgonard, dwarf, male
Meldarion Utinu en Beriadan, elf, male
Christophe du Garcen, half-elf, male
Byron Hyton, human, male
Briac Nomet, human, male

And loads more that I can't remember.


----------



## Danip

Heinrick Danip, human, male
Hrodo Zamolese, human, male
Jansen Soulforger, dwarf, male
Bourne, human, male
Drakkar Darkblood, frostfolk, male
Tanzia, human, female
William Argent, human, male
Prospero Argent, half-elf, male
Utterdark, warforged, male
Arax, half-elf, male
Mestapho Adalan, human, male
Ciaros Adalan, human, male
Parchan Ordo, changeling, male
Ter, goatman, male
Hec, troll, male
Frum, troll, male
Xavier Warduke, human, male
Eldritch, giant, male


----------



## Oryan77

Here is the Excel file I created with most of the names sorted into race & gender. I probably won't update the file anymore after this since it seems to take so much time to develop. A job that could have taken me about 10-20 minutes ended up taking me several hours to do since very few people care about following my formatting requests. The list has over a 1000 names right now anyway   

I hope people find this name list useful


----------



## Olaf the Stout

Thanks for that Oryan.  Much appreciated.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## the Lorax

Lotta years of playing games.  Weeding out the derivitave and silly names, using only D&D (by any name you choose) and only using my PC names, I come up with this list off the top of my head.  I know there are others whose names just arn't comming to me at the momemt, so this list will have to do.

Miridana Wulfram, human(half-fiend), female
Kalkinn, Half-Ogre, male
Felsaar, human, male
Marcus Darcmina, teifling, male
Trintor Quinn, human, male
Gorm, gnoll, male
Rhys Nogron, gnome, male
Aldo, human, male
Sithnamorina, drow,female
Mordok, half-orc, male
Artume, human, female
Teleri Muadhen, human, female
Osric the Short, human, male
Boanne, teifling, female
Corbin, halfling, male
Az-Phaeroth, Dwarf, male
Teran, human, male
Bern, human, male
Melanie Velten, human, female
Harold Ora, human, male
Theref Eronyn, drow, male
Alexandyr Eronyn, drow, male
Talmourn Dris, half-elf, male
Etain the Wild, human, female
Malagos, half-drow, male
Arness, human, male
Mandwbrath Caswalawyn, elf, male
Ebran, human, female
Raeandra, half-elf, female
Willis Bunch, human, male
Oliver the Nightmask, half-elf,male
Xoing Kai, human, male
Conrad, human, male
Omar ibn Uigiur, teifling, male
Castor Bohn, half-elf, male
Drucilla, human, female
Diikaan, Derro, male
Syndia, half-elf, female
Christiana, human, female
Mordoc MacFinn, human, male
Lyssa Silver, human (werewolf), female
Bartholomew Mar, human, male
Olavi Malkinen, human, male
Sean Gates, human, male
Churandha, human, female
Lu Yao, human, male
Tazrin, half-elf, male
Myra Kurth, human, female
Fal Doren, dwarf, male
Corrinne Latherinne, elf, female
Travis Suazo, human, male
Kaboozian, kobold, male


----------



## Erik Mona

Fun topic.

Truan Iolavai, male half-elf fighter/thief
Tavin Ersteader, male human wizard
Ellund Torvin, male human fighter
Narcoriel Kith-Nelchiel, elf cleric
Ghorus Thoth, human cleric of Jergal
Zophas Adhar, male aasimar paladin
Ephendus Thal, male human wizard
Barbatos Kem, male human wizard

--Erik


----------



## Stormrunner

She Who Loves to Gallop Through the Wind and Rain (Stormrunner for short), female, centaur
Thunder Echoes From the Mountains, female, centaur
Hawk Dancing Upon the Wind, male, centaur
Hole in the Day, male, lupin
Saaneki (SAW-neck-ee), female, lizardfolk
Casey Gremlin, female, otterfolk
Otookee, male, otterfolk
Softly Falling Snow, female, lupin
Zacheriah, male, unicorn
Locksley, male, fox
Xue Wen, male, wallaby
Anasias Twist, male, giraffe


----------



## Black_Swan

Havelock Wisser, Human, Male
Thadeus Smythe, Human, Male
Cal, Human, Male


----------



## epochrpg

Supremo the Magnificent, Human Wizard
Prince Cyrus of Casterlaugh, Bullywug (formerly human) Cavalier
Aegis, Warforged Duskblade
Kull, Human Barbarian
Thundar, Human Barbarian
Kage, Half-Orc Monk
Guillame Batlerouge, Human Musketeer
Shamus MacDonough, Human (w/ sidhe blood) Bard/Fighter
Kali, Halfling Rogue
Sir Rosh-Kar Klume, Orc Knight
David, Gnome Healer
The Stone, Kobold Wrestler
Mr. Skaelz, Half-Dragon Lizardman Rogue
Flint Blackdagger, Human Fighter


----------



## viscounteric

Considering my first 5 main PCs were fighters name Leif (I-V, with halfling companions named Bilbo I-V), I'll  start with my Hackmaster campaign, since one of the players placed all the characters names on a T-shirt that I have next to me right now:

Donovan                      Human Thief (M)
Arueow Geniped            Gnome Thief (M)
Thundar the Barbarian    Half-Ogre Barbarian (M)    
Merlynn                       Human Magic-User (M)
The Drow with No Name Drow Fighter (M)   
Brother Thomas            Human Monk (M)
Dalmar Sworin              Human Magic-User (M)
Kalin Sworin                 Human Cleric (M)
Sabu Tablesmasher III   Dwarf Fighter (M)
Lord Ralphus                Pixie-Fairy Magic User (M)
Markus Silverleaf          Wild Elf Cleric (M)
Tobias                        Dwarf Thief (M)
Grog                          Half-Ogre Fighter (M)
Esmerelda                   Human Thief (F)
Depho                        Human Magic-User (F)
Marek                        Human Beserker (M)
Cecelia Darkspruce       Elf Fighter/Cleric of Sif (F)
Gwenalyn Lorax           Elf Druid (F)
Zorin Redrock              Gnome Titan Fighter (M)
Janus Redrock             Gnome Titan Cleric (F)
Mutumbo                    Human (Nubian) Fighter (M)
Nina                          Human Thief (F)
Godrey the Great         Human Charlatan (M)
Turval  Stromberg        Elf Magic-User (currently role played by an ancient vampire)
Whitey Smallfoot         Halfling Cook...er... Cleric
Tyweulyn                   Pixie Fairy Infiltrator/Scout
Ramsah                      Halfling Fighter
Fonzie Schleprock       Fnome Titan Fighter (M)

and the new guys
Phineas Whistleteats   Half-Elf Bard (M)
Arnold the Bard          Half-Elf Bard (M)
Lorigaard Moosaka      Human Cleric of Echellon, the God of the Sea (and Pigeons)  (F)
Clarkos Metropolous    Humand Fighter (M)
Froedrich                  Gnome Cleric (M)
Strom Thurmound       Racist Drow Fighter (M)

That should cover 2001-2007, I'll work on '98-00 later (it's a bit longer!)


----------



## Dragonbait

Talg, Finhead Saurial, male
Migrog Throg, Half-Ogre, male
Aelthas Daelsur, Human, male
Yan'nar'tan, Githzerai, male
Satatosk, Kobold, male
"Grendel", Warforged, n/a (I didn't name him. Someone else did)
Segarelston Winglerdon, Zeetvah, male
Daelun Goldfox, Gnome, male
Brothan Windriver, Human, male
Garen Drake, Duck, male


Wow. I can't believe that this is all I remember. Granted, I GM 9 times out of 10, but I had so many more PCs than this. Also, I play a bunch of weird races.

edit: dang it, I just saw that I missed the deadline.


----------



## Oryan77

Dragonbait said:
			
		

> dang it, I just saw that I missed the deadline.



If everyone wants to keep the excel file updated, people can update it every so often and post up the new version of the file themselves. I at least got it started  

To find out where I left off I just checked a name in a post and did a search on my file to see if I already added it.


----------



## Nyaricus

*THREADROMANCY*

Awesome thread here! I think I'll add to it....

Grugni Temperhammer, Dwarf, male
Delvinus Kit, Drow Elf, male
Rammas, Human, male
Ipter, half-orc, male
Zook Nackle, gnome, male
Edgar Allan Polearm, human, male
Lox Ironbeard, dwarf, male
Cora Tealeaf, halfling, female
Ettutt, human, male
Tannaris Emeraldhope, elf, male
Blazail, human, male
Dakkon, human, male
Unga Tegga, dwarf, male
Brawlsk, human, male

that's all I can think of right now. Who else has eom character names to share? 

cheers,
--N


----------



## Skornn2k7

Skornn, Gray Elf, Male
Vis, Elf, Male
Traxx, Human, Male
Aleksandr, Fire Elf, Male
Mithras, Human, Male
Kyra, Human, Female
Shogun, Dragon-born, Male
Banurr, Dwarf, Male
Rook, Elf, Male
Slasher, Elf, Male-Twin
Logan, Shifter, Male
Grifter, Lycanthrope, Male


----------



## glass

Ah well, created the list offline, so I might as well post it:


_My own (incl NPCs):_

Chrontor, human, male
Cyan Firehand, human, male
Cronin Thorngage, halfling, male
Austin Thorngage, halfling, male
Aramilar Mistvale, elf, male
Duatha Terrion, human, male
Dulbh Terrion, human, male
Dryfidd Terrion, half-dragon, male
Arlan of Verenna, human, female
Tilly Lasker, human, female
Naran Lasker, human, male
Andra Kelnorem, human, male
Lia Kelnorem, human, female
Linza Darlow, human, female
Vallan Hardwick, human, male
Mart Sandwell, half-elf, male
Timina Cedille, human, female
Elrem Xialandiir, half-elf, male
Arlen Merillon, half-elf, male
Arla Millorn, human, female
Rel Massam, human, male
Kaddar Forkbeard, dwarf, male

_Other characters in my groups:_

Niquiba Dio, human, male
Kayla, halfling, female
Bellesaria, aasimar, female
Kreel, human, male


Obviously, both lists are far from exhaustive!


glass.


----------



## Torack

Oof...of the top of my head (I have them stored at home)

Torack, Human, Male
Katracka, Elf, Female
Baromarr Snuffledum Wimblesnicker, Gnome, Male
Snirfim Duffletuff, Gnome, Male
Levinith Dournose Duffletuff, Gnome, Male
Grunsieg Duffletuff, Gnome, Male
Raegir Axehammer, Halfling, Male
Kournar 'Shadow' Baeri, Half-Ogre, Male
Elrig 'the Beast' Murr, Werewolf, Male
Jonnoleth, Aasimar, Male
Misaxi, Tiefling, Male
Buggilon Hadril, Half-Vampire, Male
Klari Zerxul, Half-Elf, Female

...and that's all that spring to mind (I could list a couple of others, but they aren't my own.)


----------



## Ry

Benidari, human, male
Zanctlgrardct, dwarf, male
Pel the Pocked, human, male
Kalte Rasser, human, male
Cholodny Lraj, human, male


----------



## Darkwolf71

Hmmm, interesting.

Pickpocket, Half-elf, Male

(Cut me some slack he was my first char, ever. mid 80s)

Gau Whirlwind, Human, Male
Aerith, Human, Female
Kadaj Dragonskull, Dwarf, Male
Anduril Strongbow, Elf, Male
Shadow, Hanozee, Male
Sevak Darkbane, Human, Male
Raijin Stoneaxe, Dwarf, Male



Hmm, amazing how many characters I remember that I can't remember the names of...


----------



## JediSoth

Tor, Half-Orc, Male
Balthazar Bouldercrusher, Dwarf, Male
Tallow Wolfbrother, Halfling, Male
Sheridian Bach, Human, Female
Haplo Happymeadow, Halflng, Male
Tavatar Ooptnerbevny, Gnome, Male
Toluene Silverbow, Elf, Male
Cedric Damarkand, Human, Male
Ovak, Half-Orc, Female
Seth Blackthorne, Human, Male

I, too, find it amusing how many characters whose names I don't remember.

JediSoth


----------



## Rhun

Just a list of my PBP characters, since I acutally have their charsheets with me on my PC. If I posted ALL of my characters, it would take a very, very long time.

Thodan, human, male
Aeranduil Warraven, wood elf, male
Alonnd, human, male
Avaxasir Nightwind, elf, male
Balund Skullseer, human, male
Danth Brinfield, humna, male
Janos Isig, human, male
Duroin Slatefist, dwarf, male
Korbryn Rivenshield, dwarf, male
Skorl Redsword, half-orc, male
Nerrak Spleenbiter, goblin, male
Xander Marsh, human, male
Roak Adari, human, male
Rowan Aledown, halfling, male
Skyler Vance, humna, male
Randamar Fairwynn, human, male
Aram Al Tarik, human, male
Vaidun Kale, human, male
Victor Bayne, human, male
Torhan Xarr, human, male
Vadric Elareon, human, male
Cydarius Rath, human, male
Damon Knight, human, male
Anar Tovanni, human, male
Anariel Tyri, human, female


----------



## Mark Chance

Some recent ones. Since all my characters are male, I included class as well.   

Mack the Knife, human rogue/fighter/invisible blade
Evlas Oakwarden, high elf rogue/scout
Zerabubabel Jangle, gnome rogue/cleric
Spakk Bonewrencher, half-orc barbarian/fighter
Fenris Bloodfist, dwarf barbarian/psychic warrior
Melbrin Bowgentle, high elf favored soul
Furious Brokenfang, lizardman ranger


----------



## Festivus

Osmundo Fidelo, Human, Male
Rytai Rigel, Human, Male
Chader Wyvernjack, Human, Male
Festivus Metalpole, Half-Elf, Male


----------



## Asmor

Nator, Warforged, Male personality
Nova Quinn, Changeling, Female

And some players from my games...

D&D

Magdar, Human, Male
Ulrich, Daywalker Gargoyle, Male
Jamlam, Human, Male

50 Fathoms

Kresh, Kehana, Male

Sorry, not a whole lot for me to add. :/


----------



## WhatGravitas

Some recent ones:

Eanora, half-elf, female
Thuvantoläinen, elf, male
Evromar Darmeth, human, male
Warrn, shifter, male

Cheers, LT (not a name).


----------



## Mentat55

In roughly chronological order:

Redhammer, human, male 
Slyeth Foxfingers, half-elf, male
Garric, human, male
Durgan, dwarf, male
Gorm, throll (think troll/ogre/orc mix), male
Fetch Nesmith, human, male
Kenru, human, male
Jaeger, human, male
Jerec, human, male
Omar Finch, human, male
Rock, human, male
Koruk, dwarf, male
Theram Windstride, shoal elf (Ptolus), male
Duma, half-orc, male
Wym, changeling, male
Kel Delris, half-elf, male
Reksiit, blue, male
Aavasharak, irvhir kobold (Eberron), male
Marcus Demmin, human, male
Asadel, harssaf (MM3), male
Spark, warforged, male personality
Wimrick Nacklewyn, gnome, male


----------



## Arkham

Konri Hamilson, dwarf, male
Feyrfar Swiftbeau, wood elf, male
Osirishotep, human, male


----------



## Lopke_Quasath

A random selection:

Chault the Bastard, Aasimar, male
Lopke Quasath, human, male
Mathen Spinmoss, halfling, male
Hurgburtle, goblin, male
Parkessel Sunstone, halfling, male
T'nal Elu, human, male
Morgresh the Unwanted, half-orc, male


----------



## Zankafen

Fashi Marlow, Halfling, Male
Alderock, Dwarf, Male
Roondar, Gnome, Male
Dwias Bronzehelm, Dwarf, Male
James Alahand, Human, Male
Talorias, Elf, Male
Barrelfist, Dwarf, Male
Domeil, Human, Male
Fransico, Human, Male
Borealis, Human, Male
Vincent, Human, Male
Dros, Half-dragon, Male


That's all I can think of right now...


----------



## EricNoah

Kurdor Beryl, Dwarf, Male
Vangkor, Half-Orc, Male
Ramsay Blackmont, Human, Male


----------



## Lord Mhoram

Elohiem Jondolar, Elf, Male
Rishandella, 1/2 Celestial 1/2 Gold Dragon, Female
Kalinda, Pixie, Female
"Qickfist" Kunathulathi, Goliath, Male
Brother Pug, Human, Male
Obsidian, Drow, Male


----------



## Teflon Billy

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> ...So no Bud the Weisers or Larry Big Pants & his Gnome sidekick Floofy McSnapplebutt...




EN World's own *Whizbang Dustyboots* will be heartbroken


----------



## DungeonMaester

Amiir Westly, Human Female Cleric of Wee Jas [LG]
Faust Westly, Human Fighter [LN]
Alfonse Delarenzo, Gnome Alchgemist [CN]
Robert 'Rigamortis' DePaul, Human Wizard [LE]*
Walter DePaul, Human Cleric [LE]
Issac DePaul, Human Warlock [CG]

* Robert Depaul is a character Ive had since i started playing way back with AD&D 1st ed. Over 16 years and varoiuis editions, He is a 75th level wizard. 

---Rusty


----------



## Odhanan

*Kagan Altar*, Dwarf, male fighter/druid
*Alceirin Lelnewyn Ercamion*, Elf, male sorcerer
*Louis Godefroy de Caméliard*, Human, male fighter
*The Mooch*, Human, male rogue
*Hamrick*, Halfling, male rogue
*Orien de Saeth*, Human, male cleric later converted to crusader
*Amalruth*, Horned Devil, male unfettered


----------



## AnonymousOne

My characters past and present
*Lucian Whitehand*: CG Rogue, Elf, Male
*Rearden Jens*: CN Rogue/Swashbuckler, Human, Male
*Dante Arkham*: LN Warlock/Binder/Hellfire, Human, Male

Other PCs Past and Present
*Gol Ven*:  NG Warblade, Goliath, Male
*Caius Justicus*:  NG Cleric/Radiant Servant, Human, Male
*Felix*:  N Technomancer, Human, Male
*Solvelis*:   LN Wizard, Human, Male
*Maerit Constantine*:  NG Cleric/Radiant Servant, Ursinare (Bear-like), Male
*Pi Yu Feng*:  LN Monk/Tattooed Monk, Human, Male


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

all male:

Zulman, half-elf, bard
Defarmerll, elf, cleric
Tybalt Hilltopple, halfling, rogue
Novgorod Fabrycki, gnome, rogue
Daleiden, human, druid,
Poxx, human, hexblade
Alcibiades, human, wizard
Rtol Godssmith, dwarf, cleric
Kevros Urthadar, human, wizard
Adotiln Darkeyes, human vampire bloodline, rogue
Stapor, human, spellthief
Jogni, changeling, beguiler
Schyan, shifter, cleric
Forte Galetto, human, fighter
Vatzlav Dobroushkan, human, bard
Alarbus, half-orc, paladin
Barendd Nobeard, dwarf gnome half-elf (stupid _reincarnate_!) dwarf, fighter/barbarian
Filoli, halfling, monk cleric
Limberlost Voithfoen Folembal, wood elf, ranger/barbarian/wildrunner/cleric/seeker of the Misty Isle
Croydon, human, warmage
Reif N. Stahl, human rogue, wizard (transmuter)
Kisling, human, druid/wizard (conjurer)/arcane heirophant
Gaerennraer, gnome, cleric
Bitenllerk, pixie, warmage
Brother Stonecleaver, dwarf, monk
Clough Stoneword, dwarf, bard
Ard, human, cleric
Yanisch, human, monk 
Yanisch, human, cleric (reused the name for two different characters)

I'm sure I'm forgetting some, but that's most of them.  We did a "first edition" night and played _Tomb of Horrors_--I went through three PCs in one night, but I don't remember any of their names.


----------



## noretoc

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Here is the Excel file I created with most of the names sorted into race & gender. I probably won't update the file anymore after this since it seems to take so much time to develop. A job that could have taken me about 10-20 minutes ended up taking me several hours to do since very few people care about following my formatting requests. The list has over a 1000 names right now anyway
> 
> I hope people find this name list useful




Excellent Excellent idea!  Great job!!!!


----------



## megamania

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> *1.* List *only* the characters first & last name (no titles such as Lord, Captain, ect) followed by a comma. Then write the characters race followed by a comma, and then the characters gender. It should look like my list of names below. This is just a name list for racial types, so we don't need a history about his background or his profession
> 
> *2.* The name should be somewhat original. So no Raistlin Majeres or even Bob Do'Urdens.
> 
> *3.* The name should not be silly. So no Bud the Weisers or Larry Big Pants & his Gnome sidekick Floofy McSnapplebutt.
> 
> *4.* It would be best if they were fantasy sounding names. Billy Smith isn't very fantasy sounding. It's easy to find name lists for standard names, so we don't really need another.
> 
> *5.* If any info is missing, such as race or gender, I will make something up when adding it to the list. If the race is an obscure race, I may categorize it as "other" instead. I may also not include the name if I don't think it fits with the list.




DARKSUN
Goro / M /  1/2 Giant / Gladiator
Grak / M/ Thri-kreen / Gladiator
Hedone / F / human  / wiz/psi
Theta / F /  1/2 elf / rogue
Piquanta  /F/ 1/2 elf    / psi / rogue
Mania / M / human (advanced) / psy war / fit
Cosa / F / human  / mage / rogue
Belinda / F / human  / psy war

EBERRON
Beth d'Cannith / F /  human  / art
Mania / M / Daywalker Vampire / rogue
Aura  / F / Illumanti / paladin
Vander /M / human  /fighter
Leeya  / F/ human / sorc
Kim Elderich  / M /  dwarf /    Mage/Cler/ Hiera
Ore  / X / Awakened Iron Golem  / Fighter / Paladin

GRAYHAWK
Kerri Mourningdew / F /   1/2 elf    /  cle/rang
Vander / M / human  / fit

PLANAR HOMEBREW
Megamania  / M / Human     /   Rogue / Spellfire
Vander Stormbringer / M / Human /   Fighter


----------



## llashismll

cool thread...

Thalion Rosethorn, wood elf, male
Eldriicht El'Dharion, human, male
Belgar Firehammer, dwarf, male
Elostirin n'al'Biris, half fae, male
Miriam sil'Biris, human, female
Atana al'Maeglin, human, female
Aebn il'Soladris, human (Lunar), male
Jhael Northrim, human (Solar), male
Falary sal'Aquim, human (Solar), female
Paetryn Orcslayer, human, male
Algrim Orcslayer, human, male
Atrius Orcslayer, human, male
Talon Orcslayer, human, male
Suraal al'Thang, Drow, male
Kigori Mutaro, human, male
Aesrin il'Shaheed, elf, male


----------



## Nail

llashismll said:
			
		

> cool thread...



Sure....but who's gonna update the excel file?


----------



## khyron1144

These may all be disqualified as either unoriginal or silly, but:

Hrothgar Odinson, human, male
Kublai Khan, human, female
Pyro Fire-flinger, human, male
Euclid Euler Pythagoras e pi i, human, male
Kevin Phillips Bong, lizard man, male
Martin Shadowen, githyanki, male


----------



## Oryan77

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> EN World's own *Whizbang Dustyboots* will be heartbroken





			
				Nail said:
			
		

> Sure....but who's gonna update the excel file?



I vote for Whizbang to update it so he doesn't feel left out


----------



## tricky_bob

Mosseous Truffle, Gnome, male
Fungus Moonshine, Sun Elf, male
Dul'gar Bloodbath, Dwarf, male
Adokas Graveltoes, Halfling, male
Moll Estme, Halfling, female (Lesbian, Necrophiliac, Dread Necromancer!)
Villa Restal, Human, male


----------



## Aeolius

Off the top of my head:

Cornalan, half-elf, male
Mistanda, half-elf, female
Solon, half-elf, male
Twilyte, dryad, female
Heather Selandir, female
Usala Bananga, female
Serrus Rylon, human, male
Mirada Rylon, elf, female
Wulf, elf, male
Corinna, elf, female
Jesaryth, drow, female
Eclipse, drow, male
Krok, half-ogre, male
Daerland Dreamstar, gnome, male
Talsanan, half-elf, male
Rhebus, minotaur, male
Medea, elf, female
Daylyth, wild elf, male
Aqualus, aquatic elf, male
Aura Sunshower, atomie, female
Thistle, halfling, female
Wendover, halfling, male
Gykon, juju zombie, male


----------



## ivocaliban

Tellorex, human, male
Monaghan, human, male
Andoah, human, male
Fairaday, human, male
Davanian, human, male
Cedric Marnahan, human, male
Templeton Grail, human, male
Zander Grail, human, male
Brynn Wensleydale, human, female
Taggart Wensleydale, human, male
Drommet Beasley, human, male
Rupert Bloodsworth, human, male
Killian Adair, human, male
Ezekiel Kane, human, male
Kyrella Ravenscaur, human, female
Willow Martin, human, female
Marion Bartley, human, male
Ari Sloecolm, human, male
Rosh Hawkins, human, male
Durrie Malone, human, male
Adad Al'Aziz, human, male
Nodd Gripley, halfling, male
Thrimble Whippet, gnome, male
Jarak Stoneaxe, dwarf, male
Bolgen Orlek, half-orc, male
Aja Marula, tiefling, female
Stig, mongrelfolk, male


----------



## Graybeard

Hm, a few I remember,

Syrano, human, male
Arturo, human, male
Sovellis, elf, male
Aramil, half elf, male
Ket, changeling, male
Devin Zale, human, male
Zora Devir, human, female
Nuria Perrin, human, female
Vardon, human, male
Sarina Vanus, human, female
Mehret, human, female
Levinius, human, male


----------



## Nail

Nail said:
			
		

> Sure....but who's gonna update the excel file?





			
				Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I vote for Whizbang to update it so he doesn't feel left out



I second that nomination!


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

Nail said:
			
		

> Sure....but who's gonna update the excel file?






			
				Oryan77 said:
			
		

> I vote for Whizbang to update it so he doesn't feel left out





			
				Nail said:
			
		

> I second that nomination!



I actually started to but I'm either too lazy or too busy with other things to finish it.  Take your pick.


----------



## Rixx

Terrance Walker, human, male
Alexandra Lintu, half-elf, female
Miles Cale Skystrider, human, male
Primbleton Stepfellow, halfling, male
Dashiel Tradewind, aasimar, male
Lucas Flint, human, male


(Oh! This topic is years old, apparently! Curse my being linked from places...)


----------



## Shades of Green

*D&D 2E*
Andrey, Human Fighter, Male
Korriden Smallshield, Dwarf Fighter, Male
Telina, Lerini (lizard-person) Cleric, Female
Meyana, Lerini (lizard-person) Wizard, Female
Celira, Lerini (lizard-person) Cleric, Female
Neyala Nyptree, Lerini (Lizard-person) Thief, Female
Klara, Human Psion, Female
Sophia, Human Fighter, Female
Yosef, Halfling Thief, Male

*Classic Traveller*
Armando Durnhal, Human Navy, Male (Classic Traveller)


----------



## avin

- Franz Vauxhall V, human chevalier, M
- Grim Eye-Smith, half-elf fighter/sorcerer, M
- Brewie Bug, human fighter, M
- Kaze, human sohei, M
- Wendell (grandson of) Vern, human gladiator, M


----------



## Storminator

Denker Thorn, Human, Male
Roland NiTessine, Half-elf, Male
Thrrak Darvir, Dwarf, Male
Tarn Redleaf, Human, Male
Kirenne Nameless, Human, Female
Sue, Halforc, Male


----------



## Halivar

Rixx said:


> (Oh! This topic is years old, apparently! Curse my being linked from places...)



Old threads never die; they just... fade away.

Until resurrected.

On that note, I have several names to add my previous list, since I've been playing for two more years:

*Lucius Athalanasiir* - Half-elf paladin
*Tiberius Aurelius* - Half-fiend paladin
*Dominic D'Zader aka "The Dread Baron"* - Vampire paladin _(Yes, I love both paladins and conflicted characters)_
*Kelethaen aka "Old Scratch"* - Eladrin wizard
*Slade* - Jedi
*Xander Gray* - Wizard (in a sci-fi setting)
*Yoshimitsu Tanaka* - Samurai/kensai
*"The Crimson Blade"* - Flamboyant CN half-elf bard. Drew "Balance" from a deck of many things and became Douglas, the straight LG half-elf bard.


----------



## Mallus

Well, since this thread is back from the dead... here are all the characters played in our 4e campaign.

*Currently Active:*

Captain Artichoke, Human Warlord, Male
Odanais Dare, Human Sorcerer, Male
Sir Lien Repossessed, Deva Avenger, Male
Pope Pæetros Paranova, Githzerai Invoker, Male
Bodrin "Lizzy" Lüzmütler, Dwarven Avenger, Male
Sir Yatagan Fracas, Dragonborn Paladin, Male

*Currently Inactive:*

Vox Cadaveris, Shadar-Kai Rogue, Male
Heyoka Jumps-Off-Mountains, Longtooth Shifter Barbarian, Male
Penelope Pindar, Human Ranger, Female
Cristabel, Deva Shaman, Female
Asarlai, Tiefling Warlock, Male

*Deceased - also, blown up*:

L, Dwarven Cleric, Male

(together this rotating cast of characters form the Just-Us League, the great newest adventuring company in the Port on the Aster Sea)


----------



## Woas

Thomas, human, male
Erwin Fuccillo, human, male
David Toboggan, human, male
Lumpy, human, male
Nonac, human, male



...those are all the names I can remember.


----------



## exile

There are so many, and there have been still more in the past. Here are the ones that are actually seeing play at the moment.

Alicia Snow, ork, female
Margaret Gryffyth, human, female
Sillitta Ederus, halfling & halfling, female
Anneke Bjornsdottir, human, female
Denerii Breezechaser, elf, female
Aleena, human, female
Lachlain Kerr, human, male
Thorn, human, female
Lariel, human, female
Rohini, human, female
Riswynne Brightaxe, dwarf, female
Kirsi Fireblood, dwarf, female
Andrey Summertoes, halfling, female


----------



## Dragonbait

Talfryn Dymok, Human, Male
Brandis, Dhampyer, Male
Asteron, Minotaur, Male
Kriv, Dragonborn, Male
Roland Kinkade, Half-elf, Male
Zizzlefrazz, Gnome, Male
Gear, Warforged, N/A
Drogo, Revenant, Male
Calanon, Eladrin, Male
Santino di Corleone, Human, Male
Sophia la Croix, Human, Female
Hebion, Eladrin , Male
Anja Ilrekson, Human, Female


----------



## weem

I'll stick to my recent 4e characters. I tend to choose a nickname, and then pick an actual name based on what could have produced the nickname...

*Raedinther "Redthorn"*, Male Arborian(custom "tree" race) Druid 

*Kitzzk "Kick"*, Goblin Rogue

*Duerik "Dew" or "The Dew"*, Goliath Warden

*Kurik*, Bugbear Ranger (and his mount "Shadow")

*Lo'Savian "Sal" Merkader*, Human Invoker

I photoshopped "Kick" by grabbing a regular gobbo picture, and a dwarf(iirc) image in clothing and changing out the face and adding another dagger - to show what he looked like with and without gear/clothing...








I also did one for Kurik using a bubgear image I found online, a dire wolf, and a bow from some mmo...


----------



## Hjorimir

Abdul-Samad Siraj, human, male
Ahnkala, deva, female
Ajaran, human, male
Alagnar, human, male
Alaois Froast, human, male
Álfarr Habjörnson, human, male
Alora Highmeadow, elf, female
Anarya, eladrin, female
Andras Ruthaer, human, male
Antosh, human, male
Aramon Botan, human, male
Aric d’Erastov, human, male
Arich d’Agrione, human, male
Arolarr, elf, male
Artel Moliane, human, male
Athriel, elf, female
Cadogan, human, male
Charles e’Ardallon, human, male
Colm, human, male
Devan, human, male
Égun UaRuairc, human, male
Eigar, shifter, male
Eithrion, human, male
Embri Forgelighter, dwarf, male
Étienne, human, male
Ettoré Barozzi, human, male
Farid Mahariz Tazekar al-Amwaj, human, male
Fazud al-Rasheeem, human, male
Fiorenza Lucia Bastiani, human, female
Gaius, human, male
Gawain, human, male
Han Woo, human, male
Harvek Forkbeard, dwarf, male
Hjorimir, human, male
Holvast, gnome, male
Hral the Mad, dwarf, male
Ivar, human, male
Jaern Kosk, human, male
Jarrod Monroe, human, male
Jurgan Kauptmann, human, male
Kavi Pumarabian, human, male
Kaylin, human, female
Khalid, genasi, male
Kotheral, drow, male
Larn Ravenheart, human, male
Lazzaro Balsorano, human, male
Lorelei Cain, human, female
Lourie, dwarf, male
Lúmaren, elf, female
Lyndrose the Fantastic, halfling, male
Lyra Ravenheart, human, female
Marr, human, male
Melekhet, deva, male
Melisande Cerise Dufayel, human, female
Milo, human, male
Mrs. Snarwookins, gnome, female
Narendil, elf, male
Navoch Tor, human, male
Nim, dwarf cleric, male
Nye, human, male
Paden, human, male
Rain, human, male
Ryvos, human-damphyr, male
Salvatre Pastore, human, male
Sebika, human, male
Siana e’Ardallon, human, female
Soren, human, male
Stezlan, human, male
Talis, human, male
Telina Udahn, human, female
Terra, human, female
Tess, half-elf, female
Tigherarnach Ua hEitirseceoil (TEER-nach, O’Driscoll), human, male
Tindlemagne, human, male
Trevier Morneau, human, male
Tríona UaRuairc, human, female
Urgotch, orc, male
V’rel’n, human, male
Vaelas, eladrin, male
Vandrion, drow, male
Verroq, elf, male
Vymair, human, male
Wodern Smith-son, human, male
Xaephod Snarwookins, gnome, male
Yogg, goliath, male


----------



## Festivus

Rytai Rigel, Male Human, Wizard/Necromancer
Helja, Female Dwarf, Cleric
Sutton, Male, Human, Paladin
Riptith Shahk, Male, Human, Cleric/Barbarian
Zxyppyx, genderless, Shardmind, Psion

Silly ones (Hey, little guys need funny names!)
Beppo Ponchinello, Male, Gnome, Bard
Chadeaux Creeper, Male, Halfling, Rogue


----------



## Dross

Bannon, gnoll, male
Dayhle Ryder, human, male
Milva ###, human, female
Anthea Greycloak, human, female
Mykhal, human, male
Zorath Blackblade, human, male
Zorath Tressville (Blackreaver), human, male
Kaerlen Skorfikk (Ashe), gnome, male
Dan'kaar Sorlensun, human, male
Bron Traskitt, human, male
Bren Stergessoen, dwarf, male
Dross, 1/2-orc, male
Kraag, 1/2-orc, male
Vellallarin ###, elf, male
Geln ###, human, male

Zorath was initially a 1st Ed assassin, now a 3.5 mage
Will need to look at some old sheets for more.

Not yet used:
Amd T'jere, human, male


----------



## Kannik

Great idea... finding names that sound good can be a challenge.  }

In no particular order...

Aedistrin Telrunya, Elf, Male
Katya Halvers, Human, Female
Keldorn, Dwarf, Male
Khyborr Stonepyre, Dwarf, Male
Ajathka Oathrunner, Dwarf, Male
Tirron Val Kennassir, Kalashtar, Male
Thaegar Randil, Dwarf, Male
Gerald, Human, Male
Locah, Human, Male
Thelil Celydor, Elf, Male
Sezanne, Human, Female

oh man, the names beyond 12 years ago are completely escaping me right now... shoot...

Kannik


----------



## Nai_Calus

Might as well since everyone else is adding to the necro.

Nai Calus, half-elf, M
Celenden Theleril, half-elf, M
Celendrien Theleril, elf, F
Ephram Theryn, human/eladrin, M (Not at the same time. Human NPC in 3.5, Eladrin PC in 4e.)
Vel Theryn, half-elf, M
Altair Theryn, human, M
Darren Wright, human, M
Garyn Stonefist, dwarf, F
Eneril Rilthar, elf, M
Saresha Nelarn, elf, F
Isri Arellan, drow, M
Kerazt Vareth, drow, M
Erselan Celetharn, elf, M
Elsharen Telsar, elf, M (Actually a Shadowrun character but lulz)
Lukas Kraus, human, M
Eltain, half-elf, M
Darmal Thornbottle, gnome, M (AKA Lord Nercoblabble)
Danien Kesar, human, M
Rhynneth Starfire, elf, M
Thrull Elfkiller, half-orc, M
Milton Treehollow, halfling, M

Mix of used characters, unused characters, NPCs and current characters.


----------



## arscott

Ewell Shadowglade, Elf, Male
Holiday Borgunn, Dwarf, Male
Matthais P. "Sharpshot" Smith, Human, Male
Sir Gareth of the Rock, Human, Male
Fetch, Changeling, Male
Tam Li, Human, Male
Finnegan Takamura, Human (Tuatha Scion), Male


----------



## amysrevenge

Limited to active PCs (without classes it looks a bit more odd than it actually is)

Spanner Wrench of Gond, warforged, genderless
Null, warforged, genderless
Blokko, warforged, genderless
Crazy, warforged, genderless
Dealer, warforged, genderless
Word, warforged, genderless
Foundation, warforged, genderless
Combust, warforged, genderless
Battery, warforged, genderless
Bouncer, warforged, genderless
Choppa, warforged, genderless
Grifter, warforged, genderless
Harmonica, warforged, all genders and none


----------



## Oryan77

I noticed this thread was resurrected not that long ago. Seeing as how I had some spare time on my hands, I updated the Excel file. I've been trying to get better at using Excel, so I figured out how to create a random name generator on the spreadsheet. You can click a button and it will randomly select one of the ENworld character names 

If anyone has a better way of doing a random generator with Excel, feel free to make me look bad and improve on what I did!

Also, I took the liberty of assigning some names to different races than the poster listed it as. This is because I wanted the list to use in my own campaign and I don't use all the races others might use. A lot of names didn't make the list because the poster didn't follow directions and listed an inappropriate name. But that was a small inconvenience compared to the amount of people that didn't follow directions and wrote their character names in a format that caused me to do a serious amount of editing when pasting their names in the Excel sheet 

Anyway, I hope people find this Excel file useful as a name generator


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## aradinn

Enzio Fabarocci, moon elf, male, Wiz 5/EdK 3/AbjCh 3 (ongoing)
Ellascryst, human, female, Rogue/Master Thrower
Herumacil, elf, male, Warblade
Negishi, human, male, fighter/dervish


----------



## Henry

Filirw Cormobel, halfling, male
Dalimyr Houten, human, male
Tathregalas, half-elf, male
Carter Solonus, human, male
Gaelius, aasimar, male
Khanha'tash, kalashtar, male
Skye Meadowleaf, halfling, female
Brom, half-orc, male
Leoven, human, male
Kellic, changeling, male


----------



## Adeodatus

Remus Ironfist, male, Dwarf
Gagni Goldtooth, male, Dwarf
Chade Tealeaf, male, Halfling
Cora Brighteyes, female, Aasimar
Avi Marat, male, Human
Cormant Andreas Treyel, male, Half-Elf
Isobel Savont Le'Annriel, female Eldarin
Domingart, male, Dwarf
Kashannes Lanneset, male, Human
Rastand Jorinsbane, male, Human
Bliss Meltwater, female, Elf
Jimen So, male, Ogre
Ahlizaveth Greenbottle, female, Halfling
Elecandra Greenbottle, female, Halfling
Nash Pinker, male, Gnome
Koun Pinker, female, Gnome
Ra'ah Rijhad, male, Half-Ogre
Kir Teebo, male Duros (Star Wars)
Autarkis Morvant, male (Mage: The Ascension)
Philip Sunbird, male (Mage: The Ascension)
English Thorne, male (Mage: The Ascension)
Scropus Malisente, male, Half-Demon (anime homebrew system)
Jack Faust, male, Half-Demon (same as above)


----------



## CleverNickName

Threadromancy is afoot, I see.

Oh well.  Here's mine.

-----

Ivann Ironforge, dwarf, male
Eric Storm, human, male
Glen Moonrae, elf, female
Casio Brinn, elf, male
Rebecca Rae, human, female


----------



## Pig Champion

weem said:


> I'll stick to my recent 4e characters. I tend to choose a nickname, and then pick an actual name based on what could have produced the nickname...
> 
> *Raedinther "Redthorn"*, Male Arborian(custom "tree" race) Druid
> 
> *Kitzzk "Kick"*, Goblin Rogue
> 
> *Duerik "Dew" or "The Dew"*, Goliath Warden
> 
> *Kurik*, Bugbear Ranger (and his mount "Shadow")
> 
> *Lo'Savian "Sal" Merkader*, Human Invoker
> 
> I photoshopped "Kick" by grabbing a regular gobbo picture, and a dwarf(iirc) image in clothing and changing out the face and adding another dagger - to show what he looked like with and without gear/clothing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also did one for Kurik using a bubgear image I found online, a dire wolf, and a bow from some mmo...




A man after my own, goblinoid, heart.

My own list:

Bartz Bittertounge, Half-Orc Bard
Felgaunt Said (Sai-eid), Human Scout
Grempf Arcana, Goblin Wizard/Rogue
Miles Blight, Half-Orc Fighter


----------



## Mallus

Updated for 4e... this is my whole group: original characters, alternates, the retired and dead. 

Geppetto Jack Fagin, Tiefling, male
The Clockwork Dodger, Warforged, none (Geppetto's familiar) 
Roxy Huzzah, Goliath, preoperative M-to-F transsexual
Artur Rambo, human, male
Vox Cadaveris, Shadar-Kai, male
Dexter, reanimated corpse hand, none (Vox's familiar)
Christabel, Deva, female

Captain Artichoke, human, male
Bodrin "Lizzy" Lüzmütler, Dwarf, male
Heyoka Jumps-Off-Mountains, Longtooth Shifter, male
Yatagan Fracas, Dragonborn, male
Odanais Dare, human, male
Odanais Dare*1*, human, male (Odanais from an alternate reality)
Penelope Pindar, human, female

Asarlai, Tiefling, male
Sir Lien Repossessed, Deva, male


----------



## El Mahdi

deleted


----------



## tyrlaan

Alaundril Kreysmore, Elf, male
Artanis Solean/Clayshaper, Human, male
Ayed, Deva, male
Clariscia/Cassandra Deveraux, Human, female
Demelza Highroad, Halfling, female
Hatrius "Hatch" Harrilyn ir'Korran, Gnome, male
Kar-dim, Genasi, male
Khazid, Dwarf, male
Mogru, Half-orc, female
Rahad, Deva, male
Talasar, Dragonborn, male


----------



## talarei07

Kirtinthalasan (Kirtin) Goldleaf Silvanesti Cavalier m
Aidan Valsynecrothe Half-Elf Warlord M 
Ammends Valsynecrothe Ha-Elf Warlock F (Aidan's twin sis)
Bane Bladefast Human Fighter/Cleric M
Dantel Bladefast Human Knight M
Talarei Near Human Combat Reporter m (d6 SW)
Redleaf Elf Ranger M
Titus Quickfeather Eagleman Assassin m
Calisan Darkreaver Human Jedi m
Malcolm Devereaux Human Mutant m
Tidus Valastar Human Bard m
 can anyone guess which one is my favorite character


----------



## Oryan77

CleverNickName said:


> Threadromancy is afoot, I see.






El Mahdi said:


> I hate whenever I accidentally step into some Necromancy (thread or otherwise).




Maybe you missed this post?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/5095886-post143.html

I updated the excel file


----------



## Grymar

This is what I can think of off of the top of my head...

Atlas, male, human (hey, I was 12, best I could do!)
Grymar, male, elf
Berek Longlance, male, human (still, just 12 years old )
Tripwire, male, warforged
Malhabrim, male, human
Astanguard Holastim, male, elf
Qan Yanchanchinki, male, human
Sheh Kinkapak, male, half-orc
Silbrun, male, aasimar
Uilliam, male, human
Petyr Taldir, male, human
Armond d'Achony, male, human

I never realized how many humans I've played. I have more, but my memory is failing me.


----------



## Voadam

Voadam, Human, male
Merrick Garland, Aasimar, male
Miltiades, Human, male
Kordunn Asteroth, dwarf, male
Voadam, Aasimar, male
Conrad Cyr, Tiefling, male
Jakobee Cyr, Human, male
Raggi, Half-Giant, male
Arne, Derro, male
Josea Cabranes, Gnome, male
Robert Sack, Halfling, male
Garn, Half-Orc, male
Snargle, Troll, male
Orman Stahl, Human, male
Loricallior, Elf, male
Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin, Elf, male
Jack Morrow, Half-Elf, male
Xi-Selorn, Giant, male
Kinan Goleman, Half-Ogre, male
Wollf Henger, Aranea, male
Bruce Selya, Human, male
Thoma Griffith, Orc, male
Heartseer Jitock, Pterran, male
Aeligim Telrunya, Elf, male
Hael Boudin, Duergar, male
Konrad Stonefist, Dwarf, male
Snarrek, Troll, male
Aristogoras, Human, male
Enthalus Moonwillow, Elf, male
Haakon, Gargoyle, male
Gregor Hanville, Giant, male
Vanden Hagel, Human, male
Kur Blackfang, Orc, male
Kyron Shadowstalker, Luminous, male
Jaros Blak, Human, male
Harl Gurrok, Dwarf, male
Oban, Dwarf, male


----------



## The Green Adam

I'll chime in...

Names are easy for me to come up with so I'll just do the first few dozen or so that pop into my head as opposed to ones I've already used (what's the challenge in that  )

That said...

Aliaera (Human Female)
Argrol of the Wall (Human Male)
Braunwin Breck'Bannon (Human Male)
Calis-Tier RiverSong (Elf Female)
Deepfell Ironhearth (Dwarf Male)
Dulrin Rallindere (Human Male)
Folrick Ace-to-Nine (Human Male)
Gamel FirstOneHome (Half-Elf Male)
Gee-Dren (Half Ogre Female)
Kashimor Grimes (Human Male)
Ketri-Nall NearFollow (Elf Female)
Lowl GreenChildKeeper (Half-Elf Male)
Mamoro Kujibishi (Human Male)
Mothos of the Shore (Human Male)
Norita Mushihara (Human Female)
Nahlra Sutushoon (Human Female)
Peacewoven Stonegrace (Dwarf Female)
Pognolomus (Human Male)
Sheylaran TwilightRest (Elf Female)
Vok-Toll (Half-Ogre Male)

Thats good for now...one of these days I'll do the same for Sci-Fi or Superheroes...I've got alot more of those.

AD
Barking Alien


----------



## Wormwood

1e, 2e, 3e, 4e

Romulus Bloodbane, drow, male
Raven Whitemane, drow, female
Sturm Mordax, human, male
Yeege Iuk, human, male

Finn Stumphand, human, male
Finnowyn Highwater, half-elf, male

Ursa Spinecrusher, half-orc, female
Thorgrim Runesmith, dwarf, male
Hagen Fairfax, human, male
Biggen Gurble, halfling, male*

Wormwood bar-Abaddon, tiefling, male

*not my character, but the single most famous character in the 3e game I ran.


----------



## Haxor295

Having only gamed for 2 years, i have had little time to advance my list:

Mcgyvern, Minotaur, Barbarian
Spake, Elf, Ranger
Balasar Nerdbane, Dragonborn, Pally


----------



## Xeterog

Rhiannon McXie, Human, Male
Malanoss, 1/2 Elf, Male
Brandis, Human, Male
Delios, Teifling, Male
Silvarian, 1/2 Elf, Male
Xeterog, Dwarf, Male
Kano, Dragonborn, Male
Wayard, Dragonborn, Male


----------



## Zinovia

Shalessi aya Raelis, lizard folk, female
Jen Kai, human female
Sharra, human female
Katrina, human female
Petariel Amberdrake, eladrin, male
Merick Tresellion, halfling, male
Merwyn tresellion, halfling, female
Spiradon, genasi, male
Hazel, elf, female
Gryff Tarvin, human, male
Elsarion, elf, female
Zarabeth, half-elf, female
Arindel Shalion, elf, female
Astrith Svansdottir, dwarf, female
Zivrael Kolthanis, drow, female
Nikolai Sokolov, genasi, male
Ian, human, male
Ruunya, half-elf, female
Luria Neskaya, tiefling, female
Reiann Truthseeker, dragonborn, female
Reskarra Goldenscale, dragonborn, female
Queseniel, eladrin, female
Carrick Pestle, halfling, male
Mednii, copper dragon, female
Staav Firescale, dragonborn, male
Anduriel Klandaron, eladrin, male
Palladiya Nikolaevna, tiefling, female
Finnlaen Hennshar gnome, male
Drífa Hadmark, dwarf, female
Afwald Gaeler, dwarf, male
Shaarn Fareye, dragonborn, male
Zelena Reveskaya, tiefling, female
Sigeweard Brandsson, dwarf, male
Ragnar Harstad, dwarf, male
Darin Reedbender, halfling, male


Lots more, but I can't remember them and am too lazy to go through notes from old campaigns.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

After a SHORT trip down memory lane...

Arbor, dwarf, male
Paklan, dwarf, male
Nomelin, elf, male
Zanbar, human, male
Thadius, human, male
Byth, half-elf, female
Glandyth, human, male
Weldon, human, male
Fantron, elf, male
Willis, human, male
Pringle, elf, male
Farrel, elf, male
Afrad Dumal, human, male
Grond, human, male
Valeria, human, male
Goldfist, human, male
Father Ono, halfling, male
Steadfast, halfling, male
Inkwe, dwarf, male
Anwe, dwarf, male (pronounced EN-way)
Anwe, dwarf, male (pronounced AHN-way)
Inwe, dwarf, male
Durnwe, dwarf, male
Ironhammer, dwarf, male
Bella, human, female
Greywolf, human,male
Bored-Flak, human, male
Corsa, Elf, male
Magus, human, male
Lithreal, human, male
Alanon, human, male
Shudoba, elf, male
Nestor, human, male
Lithquil, human, male
Trojen, human, male
Malich, human, male
Dimril, elf, female
Matsar, human, male
Nikoteen, human, male
Ostion, Aldamir, human, male
Deathwind, elf, male
Baggerak, dwarf, male
Tamara Shadowfire, elf, female
Remmler Jagger, human, male
Stim, half-elf, male
Kang, human, male
Maracue, human, male
Mim, dwarf, male
Nostradamus, human, male
Cromwell, human, male
Gallanger, human, male
Trymos, human, male
Tregarth, dwarf, male
Iron Asp, human, male
Zilan, human, male
Doradin, dwarf, male
Kane, human, male
Darkstar, human, male
Feric Jagger, human, male
Kilmore, human, male
Gothmog, human, male
Nexrath, human, male
Klytus, human, male
Bolivar, human, male
Sparrowstomper, dwarf, male
Casio, human, male


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat

Oryan77 said:


> Maybe you missed this post?
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/5095886-post143.html
> 
> I updated the excel file



I thought this thread looked familiar.  I added only new names to the few I listed in 2007 (!)

BTW, I still had the excel file from back then.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Fifth Element

Aethelred Aethelios, eladrin, male
Dragan Draganovec, human, male
Dax Squirrelbane, dwarf, male
Gorshak, goliath, male
Clarwofel Nodius, half-elf, male
Dirk Deslay, human, male
Kavin Lethander, human, male
Grimsh, gnome, male
Ruppert Nodius, half-elf, male

Ooh, brain muscles hurting. That's all I can think of right now, kind of sad really. I guess I've been DMing too much the past few years.


----------



## Set

Just the relatively recent PBP stuff;

Shemsa Sobk, human, female
Mordecai, human, male
Marak Quan, human, male
Marius Acacius Aquila, human, male
Violant Aurori, human, female
Shekebbet, mojh, male
Iacobus Gildenpalm, human, male
Sollus Cornelian, human, male
Ankara, human, male
Zarabeta, human, female
Lianth, human, female
Incantator Maro, human, male
Shadrach Sandwalker, human, male
Sekteth, verrik, male
Nikolae, human, male
Servayn Krolczyn, human, male

There are many, many dozens of others, as I've designed entire cities worth of kindred for Vampire games, as well as entire squadrons of named NPCs for GURPS games, etc, etc.


----------



## pemerton

Luvien Mithlune, elf, male
Ralin, dwarf, male
Franklin of Five Oaks, human, male
Xialath Qataya, human, male
Xanthos, human, male
Calris Valdarien, half-elf, male
Callicles, human, male
Oth, orc, male
Modeshna, orc, female
Derrik, dwarf, male
Tillen, teifling, male
Ravian, elf, male
Jett, drow, male
Malstaph, human, male
Wolfren, half-elf, male
Thurgon, human, male
Thiazzi, goliath, male
Shemherai Hekkai-aert, yuan-ti, male
Pandemon, elf, male
Elewon, elf, male


----------



## Sammael

Here are some that I can think of right away:

Briareus Redscar, half-orc, male
Dargon Ironhammer, dwarf, male
Edmund Kroppen, human, male
Klaus Winfried von Frich, human, male
Leanna, aasimar, female
Olbek Battle-Son, half-orc, male
Pelyra Thalder, human, female
Sun Wei, human, male
Myron LaCrylle, human, male


----------



## Jack7

These are my character names:

Svěnngoŗtan (Ice Blood, or Geld Blood), Dwarf, Male 

Proceptius Numinous, Human, Male

Ģlammorn Skałfordes (Enchanted Songwalker), a.k.a. Fane Bräe (Broken Earth, this is also what I named my home estate), Half-Elf, Male

Eådwendul Farènaelf (Wandering Chieftain), a.k.a. Wend Farühn (Far-Runner), a.k.a. Hiđ Wigelţ (Relentless Manhunter), Elf, Male

Feldred Dielyarmann (Fearful God-swayed, or God-fearing manswayer), Human, Male


Here are some NPC names that might be helpful for your list:

Filegrenda, female
Jarrow, male
Völundram, male
Ealãra, female
Taedrim, or Taegrimm, male
Hewņeun, male
Synnafaem, male
Saeceala, female
Wræckam, male
Elektress, female
Wœlūrm, male
Oppido, or Oppida, male or female
Soccors, male
Conlaudius, male
Mydreckt, male


----------



## Peraion Graufalke

Oh boy, I've forgotten most of them, but here we go:

2e
Gallin of Moonshae, human, male
Jaeson, human, male

4e
Keyleth Aeneyasar, elf, male
Torrin, human, male
(I'm not including any of the 60+ unplayed 4e characters sitting on my hard drive. )


----------



## Tallifer

Duegryss, Human, male
Hweidercudh Vruegt, Human, male
Caerthmndh Sea-elfin, Elf, male
Atueryn Dambar, Sidh changeling, male
Abipal Takishan, Human, male
Parrimanshan, Dunedain, male
Goldmoon, Human, male
Tallifer Upplands, Human, male
Charleois Fitztallifer Upplands, Human, male
Talliferius Ravenson, Human, male
Gnaeus, Half Elf, male
Ardjuna of Mahabarat, Earthborn Genasi, male
Hippolyte de la France, Half Elf, male
Chasteneuve de la France, Human, male
Gwaechlin, Human (Romano-British), male
Craesznijk, Tiefling, male
Jupiter Jones, Human (Saracen), male
Josquinn Homme D'affaires, Human, male
Qalindus, Inconnu (DAOC race like a tiefling?), male
Thjardis, Half Ogre, male
Abd al-Shiq, Human (Saracen), male
Andronikos Thessaspartakopolis, Human, male
Ninius (Ninny), Human, male

Hweibawssl, Fairy, female
Arthemisse, Human (Saracen), female
Tinolia, Half Elf, female
Faectyll, Human, female


----------



## Alzrius

My current character:

Dentarius Ilston, human, male.


----------



## roguerouge

Hennigan Locke, human, male
John Amon, human, male
Trinity, drow, male
Johnny Urg, variable (reincarnates frequently), male


----------

